# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Music thread

## EvilAztec

You can post here any music that you like

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Here's one of my favorites - Australian group Little River Band in 1979 with Cool Change (well, I *am* the Oceanlover!)

----------

Sheldonna (02-28-2014),Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## EvilAztec



----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012),michaelr (07-02-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012)

----------


## EvilAztec



----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## EvilAztec

> 


Ooo! ninetieth last century is something
Russia Bogdan Titomir-Delai kak ya -Do it As I Do

----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

The lead singer commuted suicide a while back. Sad.

----------


## EvilAztec

> The lead singer commuted suicide a while back. Sad.


INXS-Need You Tonight just a great song, here  in Russia in discos usually then followed the song The Cars

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, that's Peter Cetera singing. I thought he recorded that after he split with the group - guess I was wrong about that. 

Good song.

/edit....wrong again. 

The lead vocal was by band bassist Benjamin Orr.

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

Perianne (06-23-2013),Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012)

----------


## keymanjim



----------

Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## keymanjim



----------


## keymanjim



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012),Trinnity (11-17-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Dammit, I was gonna post red solo cup. <grrr>  :Laugh:

----------

keymanjim (11-17-2012)

----------


## keymanjim



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012)

----------


## keymanjim



----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012),Jenda (11-21-2012)

----------


## EvilAztec



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## EvilAztec

I like the movie Ocean's eleven. Very  dynamic and humor movie with good music.

----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Really love this one and couldn't remember the band or title....been trying to find it since yesterday. Finally~




Some say the song was meant as a joke. Well, ya never know what hits~

----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

I don't get it.... :Dontknow:   my teen sons think most of these songs suck. They like metal though.  

 :Smilie Thud:

----------


## EvilAztec

I'm 43 and I still love the heavy metal.lol

----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I love this thread.....great music, everyone!

----------

keymanjim (11-18-2012),Trinnity (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


I meant to add an interesting bit of trivia about this song: Freddy Curci, the lead singer of Alias and Sheriff, has a multi-octave vocal range and holds the Guinness World Record for Longest Note Held in a pop song, for 30 seconds, timed and submitted by University of Houston, for the ending note of When I'm With You.

----------


## EvilAztec

I'm Sorry for what I has changed my post about the Scorpions,that post was sooo long...

----------


## Trinnity

@EvilAztec, I love this bond theme song and I think you probably do too.

----------


## Trinnity

Classic awesome shit!

----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Classic awesome shit!


Yeah!!!!!

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Honey, I can do this all day long. The hits keep on comin'.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Anyone who doesn't like this...well, I can't help ya.

----------


## Trinnity

Funk-ay

----------


## Trinnity

If you like rock and good guitar - if you haven't heard this - you missed out.

----------


## Trinnity

Earl Scruggs/Foggy Mountain Breakdown  :Flag:

----------

EvilAztec (11-18-2012),OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## Trinnity

Okay, back to recent times........

----------


## Trinnity

I have ad blocker, but I'm gonna try to stay away from Vevo and all the ad laden crap.




Niggas look all butt-hurt when Steven breaks through the wall....hahahaha

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

One of my fave Pink Floyd ever. "Animals" could easily be their best album. 
A real hidden gem.




Unfortunately, this is one of the most profound truths of life.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Stuck with Vevo this time....the video is just SO good.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

More movie theme song greats~

----------


## Trinnity



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


OTIS!!!!  MY MAN!!!!   :Hello2:

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Seriously check this one out. The Who's "Reign o'er me" by Pearl Jam.

OMG, I just found it - never heard it before. I hate to say it, but it's better than the original. Sorry, Pete and Roger.

*Live version:*

----------


## Trinnity

The Scorpions perform "In the Flesh" live in Berlin, 1990,

----------


## Trinnity

I'm just surfing around YouTube and a few of these songs, I've never heard. Like this one. I've been into politics so long and just listening to news....I pretty much stopped listening to music. Looks like I've missed a lot.

----------


## Trinnity

*If you don't listen to another song on this thread, listen to this one...it's So unusual and the beat is mesmirizing.*




Anyone seen the movie "Sucker Punch" ?

----------


## Trinnity

This version of "White Rabbit" is SO much better than the original by Jefferson Airplane. It's not like anything you've heard before. By Emiliana Torrini

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Bet you've heard this and if you haven't, how sad.

----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------

OceanloverOH (11-18-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Funky surfer music from the 1960s

----------


## Trinnity

Surfer music? Okay, one more; then you're CUT OFF.  <I'm being mean>

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Disco anyone?

----------


## Trinnity

_Venus Hum: I feel love. If you've never seen this, you're in for a treat.

_

----------


## keymanjim



----------


## keymanjim



----------


## keymanjim



----------

Fearandloathing (11-21-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

One of the best of the British Invasion of the 60s was the duo Chad and Jeremy.  Still performing, and I think they're even better now than they were nearly 50 years ago.  Here they are in a 2000 concert performing their 1964 hit A Summer Song.  Classic.

----------

Fearandloathing (11-21-2012)

----------


## OceanloverOH

T-Rex from 1971....one hit wonder, but GREAT song!

----------


## OceanloverOH

One of the best power ballads....Nazareth with their 1975 Love Hurts

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## EvilAztec

Sad but beautiful song
Unheilig - Geboren um zu leben

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Oh, the hell with that other shit - let's kick this bitch up~

----------


## Trinnity

Great song - if you've never heard it, give it a listen~

----------


## Trinnity

Who knows about Gwar?  :Laugh:

----------


## EvilAztec

NIN - Just like you imagined -Live

----------

Trinnity (12-06-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Thing is, I don't have to imagine. I've seen Trent Reznor twice. Once in Richmond, Va and once in Raleigh, NC.

----------


## Trinnity

I've never liked and never will like anything as much as I like NIN. Trent, you can be a rude stuckup, pretentious prima donna all you want and I don't care. Just keep on making the music, Trent. Get to work.

----------


## EvilAztec

> Thing is, I don't have to imagine. I've seen Trent Reznor twice. Once in Richmond, Va and once in Raleigh, NC.


In Russia, Trent Reznor was only once in 2007. But I was not on his show.

----------

Trinnity (12-06-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Aw, too bad. His shows are great. He stopped touring though. BUT who knows, he may get to missing it and go again.

----------


## Trinnity

There are so many good ones, but this is one of my very favorites:

----------


## Trinnity

Another of my all time faves. Very unusual. A lot of rage.

----------


## EvilAztec

> Aw, too bad. His shows are great. He stopped touring though. BUT who knows, he may get to missing it and go again.


I hope he'll be back on the stage. He is one of the few talents, for whom money not on the first place.When Mormons banned show of  Marilyn Manson, Trent canceled his show in Salt Lake City.
For people like Reznor is never enough room in the studio.

----------


## Trinnity

> I hope he'll be back on the stage. He is one of the few talents, for whom money not on the first place.When Mormons banned show of  Marilyn Manson, Trent canceled his show in Salt Lake City.
> For people like Reznor is never enough room in the studio.


He has his own studio and produces the music himself. He's completely negated the record company. Nowadays, you buy his music directly as a download. No recording company is involved. Smart man.

----------


## Trinnity

Another of the best. With lyrics. Lots of rage.

----------

EvilAztec (12-06-2012)

----------


## Trinnity

Rattlesnake back-beat. Unusual....

----------


## EvilAztec



----------


## Trinnity

Definitely one of my faves..for sure. ^

Here's a great one everyone knows...

----------


## Soen Eber

I'm going to dump a few here since this is my first time and I'm a new member. I like weird stuff most people have never heard of. Please let me know what you think of them:

(I'll start off with something normal: Closing Time by local band Semisonic)




(Something fun - Denkmal by the German geek band Wir Sind Helden, one of my favorites)




(Exciting theme from the anime "Ghost in the Shell", which Dreamworks has picked up for a coming 3D movie (Sony and Universal also wanted to work on it but Spielberg took a personal interest in the anime). The lyrics are in English, Latin, and Russian)




(Something soulful - Azam Ali singing a medieval Turkish Sephardic Jewish piece)




(OK, this is just weird - La Verda by Juana Molina)

----------


## Trinnity

This was attributed to me, but I won't say more than that.

----------


## Shoey

Old school rock & roll still rules!

----------


## Trinnity

Anyone like techno? 

There are 2 remixes from NIN's The Downward Spiral that are really good. Here's one...looking for the other....

----------


## EvilAztec

may silly ,but why not...Happy Christmas!

----------


## Network

Democracy....sucks.  Spread it.

----------


## Network

won ton soup

----------


## Network

Citizen!
Whence came your voice, your right to speak?
Is there a purpose to your tongue and gnawing teeth?
I ask thee;
How deep and hollow is your mouth?
What lie is too decayed for you to stomach?

With humility and obedience
You pride yourself
Evasive and lukewarm
Until the end

Citizen!
The interdependent morality of your collective
Made too soft the bed in which you lie.
I ask thee;
Do you acknowledge your own fragility
When you sleep to serve the "Great Good"?

United in fear
Lives hard to bear
Illusions that "we are all peers"

----------


## Network



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

I just went through the whole thread to make sure I don't have any repeats. My music taste varies but most of what I listen to is metal. You won't find me posting any of that in here, I'll take it to the metal thread, but here goes some of my current favorites (I would recommend all of it):

----------


## Cap



----------


## Cap



----------

Magnum (02-08-2013)

----------


## Magnum



----------

Trinnity (02-08-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

Magnum (02-08-2013)

----------


## Network



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## Cap

Fuck you, I won't do what you tell me...

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Rage kicks so much ass.

----------



----------


## Cap



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

You know Zach from Rage is making music again, @Captain Obvious?

----------



----------


## Guest



----------


## Cap

Long live Freddie.

----------


## countryboy

I listened to this on the way home tonight, literally. Punched up the vid on the dumb phone, and plugged it into the aux jack.  :Big Grin: 

Clooney, the flaming lib, does a great job with the lip sync.

----------



----------


## Network

EmoBilly Valentines

----------


## Guest



----------

The XL (02-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

While I'm on a kick...his little speech about television and mundane living in the beginning is very true.

----------


## Network



----------



----------


## Guest

On Valentine's Day...everybody must get stoned.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

No can do, @Rina_Dragonborn, I'm all out of weed and don't get paid til tomorrow.

Happy Valentines day everyone.

----------



----------


## Guest

Jimmy Page + Black Crowes + Southern Blues = Awesome

----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Network

It's not about what you want, it's about what you need.

----------


## Guest



----------


## Trinnity



----------

Network (02-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


you did not just post phil collins!

----------



----------


## Network

And followed it with Faith No More, yes she did.  


You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it
What is it?
It's it.
What is it?
Anarcho-socialism

----------



----------


## Network



----------


## kilgram



----------


## kilgram



----------


## countryboy

You mean, professional music production would be allowed in your Brave New World? Who knew?  :Rolls Eyes:

----------


## Network



----------


## kilgram

Just I've discovered this band. Is funny. The singer is Polish

----------



----------


## Cap



----------


## Cap



----------


## Cap



----------


## Cap



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## Trinnity

Sounds like Pink Floyd

----------


## Cap

> Sounds like Pink Floyd


I was listening to Dee Snider's House of Hair a few weeks ago and he introduced this song as being played by Pink Floyd and then corrected himself.

----------

Trinnity (03-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I was listening to Dee Snider's House of Hair a few weeks ago and he introduced this song as being played by Pink Floyd and then corrected himself.


Interesting....I'm not the only one who is reminded of Pink Floyd....how 'bout that....

----------


## Cap

> Interesting....I'm not the only one who is reminded of Pink Floyd....how 'bout that....


See that, you have something in common with Dee.

----------


## Cap



----------


## Cap

@Trinnity - dedicated to you.

(oh c'mon - I'm just kidding)

----------


## Cap

Dupe - connection fart.

----------


## Trinnity

hahaha Cap <stinkeye>

----------


## LCgreat



----------

Trinnity (04-12-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## Network

Molochwalker

_When you walk the plank, tell me what you see.
Moloch in a time of mutiny._

----------


## Trinnity



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

Rest In Peace Richie!

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

Rest in peace George Jones!

----------


## Network

Not listening, just watching.  lmao

----------


## Mister D



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

countryboy (05-01-2013)

----------


## countryboy

On a Joe Jackson kick tonight, waxing BIG TIME nostalgic.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Mister D



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## Guest

@LC Great...I know why you like good music.  You grew up in the best generation for it.

----------

LCgreat (05-10-2013)

----------


## kilgram

Music from Mad german people. I don't know howto classify it or even say if it is good or horrible. It nullified my senses xD. Pure parody.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

> @LC Great...I know why you like good music.  You grew up in the best generation for it.


I agree with that Rina_Dragonborn!

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Mister D



----------

Cap (05-11-2013)

----------


## Cap

Not a hip-hop fan, but not a bad remake:

----------

LCgreat (05-13-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat

I would love to come to a barbecue at your house.  There would be good music.

----------

LCgreat (05-15-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

@Rina_Dragonborn, this is AMAZING!

----------


## kilgram

In answer to the video of @Thomas Paine  :Wink:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-15-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat
> 
> I would love to come to a barbecue at your house.  There would be good music.


U would be welcome, Rina-Dragonborn! :Cool20:

----------



----------


## Guest

> U would be welcome, Rina-Dragonborn!


 @LCgreat

When we came to the US we ended up in what was left of Motown.  One thing I will give Detroit is that people there have great taste in music.  You could still hear Teddy Pendegrass(sp?), Otis Redding, Kool and the Gang, The QUEEN of SOUL, Four Tops, Temptations, etc on the radio.

Oh, how the hell did I forget Marvin Gaye?

Good times at those street parties.

----------

LCgreat (05-19-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## kilgram

Remembering my teens: NOFX

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

@kilgram punk rules. You listen to that Irish shit I posted?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

My tribal Scottish band, the Wicked Tinkers!

----------


## kilgram

@<a href="http://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=116" target="_blank">GrassrootsConservative</a> Yeah sometimes I listen that shit

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------

kilgram (05-26-2013),Network (05-26-2013)

----------


## Network

lol.  I love that EP @GrassrootsConservative.  

chorus ownage

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> lol.  I love that EP @GrassrootsConservative.  
> 
> chorus ownage


Yup, yup. Too bad their new stuff is trash.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## kilgram

Some basque punk (Don't ask me for lyrics, I don't understand it, I don't know Euskara)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Matt

One of my favorite bands. SHOCK ROCK!  :Headbang:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Network

Step your game up, American pop girlies.

----------


## Network

Look what you did to the nonpsycho part of Korea, America!!!!      

Do I like this music?     Yes.....(snicker)

----------


## Network

These girls don't even pretend to sing live, which is what all of them should do, since they obviously aren't singing. 

This is just a dance group.  I'd rather see them live than uhh any female solo or group artists I can think of.  Raycist!   Watch'em dance.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Magnum



----------


## LCgreat



----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://www.break.com/video/hooters-g...a-hoop-2328232

----------


## Matt



----------


## Magnum



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Cap

Going to see these guys in Columbus, OH this Saturday, a blast from the  alt rock 90's past.  Their CD "The Verve Pipe" is one of the best CD's  ever burned.

----------


## Matt

One of my favorites from a long defunct and dead band who we're Patriots. Every conservative should listen to this.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Matt

LOL the classics...

----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## Network

Look what you've done to South Koreans, America!  Thank you!

----------

LCgreat (06-23-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat

> Look what you've done to South Koreans, America!  Thank you!


Yeah,keep it coming South Koreans, Ladies!

----------



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat

you always, always have good taste in music.

----------


## countryboy

This one goes out to @Rina_Dragonborn.  :Headbang: 




> Up here in space 
> I'm looking down on you. 
> My lasers trace 
> Everything you do. 
> You think you've private lives 
> Think nothing of the kind. 
> There is no true escape 
> I'm watching all the time. 
> I'm made of metal 
> ...

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat
> 
> you always, always have good taste in music.


Thank you Rina Dragonborn, so do you! I do play some of your music posts and enjoy them!

----------


## LCgreat



----------

Trinnity (06-28-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-30-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Roadmaster

Lets put an old one.

----------


## Roadmaster

Loved them in the 70's

----------


## Roadmaster

This is crazy any man should know Barry White is the bomb. I like most types of music, country, Christian, rock ect. 

    last one. :Cool20:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Network

late 90s rap rage throwback (High School for me).  Too bad this dude died after 1 album and we were left with Limp Bizkits.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Matt

3 More weeks my friends....and I will be in this crowd....in a very GOOD seat. Right in center row near the front!!  :Headbang:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## KSigMason

A great video:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

>

----------


## Network

oops

----------


## Network

my first weak contribution to youtube.  Found an old CD of shit I recorded with 2 guitars and added pictures.

----------

Perianne (08-04-2013)

----------


## Teutorian



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Matt

Going to have to go with a little Electric Light Orchestra today...

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## wist43

400 lbs Canadian blues singer?? 

Love Matt Anderson... great talent!!

----------


## wist43

John Hiatt with Joe Bonamassa - Down Around My Place

Great stuff

----------


## Matt

A little bit of old school Bon Jovi for your midnight line up  :Wink:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

As a gnarled, unreconstructed old metalhead and part-time punk music aficionado I shall feel compelled now and then to inflict some of my musical howitzer blasts on you, based on my current obsessions, which change at a dizzying pace.

Here is my current obsession: the album 'NOLA' by the Sludge Doom metal masters *Down*. This is metal with a real meaty, juicy Southern swagger, like a 4 inch tenderloin steak. Riff-based mastery! Strong 70s Southern rock influences here, especially Lynyrd Synyrd, with just a touch of grunge and hardcore.

----------


## Perianne

That song reminds me of Pantera.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> That song reminds me of Pantera.


That's because the vocalist is Phil Anselmo. I like his voice far better on this album than anything he did with Pantera: it been made richer and more expressive by several more years of alcohol and heroin use...

----------


## Perianne

> That's because the vocalist is Phil Anselmo. I like his voice far better on this album than anything he did with Pantera: *it been made richer and more expressive by several more years of alcohol and heroin use...*


You be funny, @Ghost.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You be funny, @Ghost.


 :Headbang:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One more great cut from NOLA for the road:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

it IS TWO-2's-day, after all ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of the saddest songs I've ever heard in my life...the lyrics are from one of J. R. R. Tolkien's narrative poems of Beleriand. This is the kind of music I'd like played at my funeral, as long as it's a Viking funeral with a burning longboat.

Believe it or not, this is a Black Metal band that specializes in setting Tolkien themes to music, and believe it or not it WORKS much of the time! They're Austrian, not Norwegian, as one always expects when the Black Metal genre is brought up:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

An even SADDER song, sad but with a poetic, romantic melancholy; that sobbing violin is simply HEARTBREAKING!!

'For My Fallen Angel', by the English Goth Metal band 'My Dying Bride', one of the best and most underappreciated out there.

Lyrics by Shakespeare...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Would you EVER guess that this is a cover of Blue Oyster Cult's 'Don't Fear the Reaper'?!

 By the amazingly talented Unto Ashes [of course, on the Projekt Label].

 Haunting and atmospheric as HELL!

 [and best of all...NO COWBELL!!]

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This song always moved the hell out of me.

Kate Bush is a genius in music anyhow; she could belch into a can, and it would be a masterpiece....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I think another Kate Bush is on order:

Sensual, beautiful, moving, romantic, extraordinarily well-made music AND video--good make-out music, actually:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Oh, Hell, I'm in such a Kate Bushy mood that I just have to throw in another:

This one has even more arresting and startling imagery, and an ecstatic,  quivering, life-affirming energy to it that just sucks you into its  world:

----------


## fyrenza

This is hilarious!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Poor Bruno Ganz! How many YouTube parodies have been made from his brilliant performance in 'Downfall'!!!

----------


## Perianne



----------


## Perianne



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

One of the greatest singers of all time, Billie Holiday:

----------


## fyrenza

*AHEM!*  It's TWO-2's-day ...

(I almost can't DO this draggy-assed stuff, but just for you : )

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-22-2013)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Perianne (10-26-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

WT?!?  It's FRIED-day!

----------


## fyrenza

Not the "best," but the best live one:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Perianne

> [/video]


Ranks in my top five all time of rock-n-roll songs.

----------


## wist43

In a Grace Potter mood today - love this set with Daryl Hall from "Live From Daryl's House"... love her voice - she's easy on the eyes too  :Wink: 

For anyone who hasn't watched Live From Daryl's House - it's worth a look... great music, great guests. Introduced me to a lot of artists I wouldn't have otherwise looked at.

----------


## wist43

Here's a Filipino girl singing Karaoke in a mall... awesome voice!!

I'm married to a Filipino, and I know what terrible poverty they live in... I love the Filipino people - makes it that much more powerful for me to see a girl like this.

----------


## wist43

> Here's a Filipino girl singing Karaoke in a mall... awesome voice!!
> 
> I'm married to a Filipino, and I know what terrible poverty they live in... I love the Filipino people - makes it that much more powerful for me to see a girl like this.


I did some digging into who this girl is - turns out her family really was homeless, and they were sleeping in a working firehouse at night, but had to leave during the day as it was a working firehouse. She would go to the mall during the day and sing on the karaoke machine in hopes of getting noticed to help her family.

Turns out it worked - she got a recording contract, and recently appeared on the Ellen DeGeneres Show.

Her name is ZendeeRose Tenerefe. I hope the best for her and her family. Great story, and a marvelous talent.

----------


## EvilAztec

> Here's a Filipino girl singing Karaoke in a mall... awesome voice!!
> 
> I'm married to a Filipino, and I know what terrible poverty they live in... I love the Filipino people - makes it that much more powerful for me to see a girl like this.


She has a really good voice

----------


## EvilAztec

Depeche Mode - Secret To The End

----------


## Calypso Jones

what does this mean.




Watch Rusted Root videos on MTV.com 


 


 
Back To The Earth

hyped




 












 




o



*Rusted Root -Send Me On My Way lyrics*Rusted Root34 meaningsnew
Send "Send Me On My Way" Ringtone to your CellOn my Way (12x)

 I would like to reach out my hands
 I may see you, I may tell you to run
 Nobody safe, nobody on.

 Well, pick me up with golden hand
 I may see you, I may tell you to run
 Nobody safe, nobody on.

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run we will, how we will crawl we will

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run we will, how we will crawl

 Send me on my way
 On my way (8x)
 Mm hmm


 I would like to reach out my hand
 I may see you, I may tell you to run
 Nobody safe, nobody on.

 Well, pick me up with golden hand
 I may see you, I may tell you to run
 Nobody safe, nobody on.

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run away, we will crawl away

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run away, how we will crawl

 Send me on my way
 On my way
 (8x)
 Mm hmm

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run away
 How we will crawl

 I would like to hold my little hand
 How we will run away
 How we will crawl

 Send me on my way (5x)

 I would like to reach out my hand
 I may see you, I may tell you to run
 Nobody safe, nobody on.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Forte:  America's Got Talent

----------


## Carlsen

,
Sofia she i s beautiful Saami Singer.  She sing in Skansen.  this is public park i n Stockholm  

.



.

----------


## Network

What are you _watching_?  Kim Jong skillz.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

almost forgot it's TWO-2's-day, so :

----------


## wist43

Joe Bonamassa, Pino Daniele, and Robert Randolph at Crossroads 2010 - great stuff.

----------


## Calypso Jones

THIS....is some really........bad......rap.   

Are ya freakin' serious?  This guy is an artiste?   sheesh.

----------


## wist43

CP's attempt at bad music notwithstanding (didn't play CP), back to some good music  :Smile: 


The 2 bands on my "must see" list are Tool and Joe Bonamassa.

Saw Tool a few years ago... can't wait to see them again. Next time Bonamassa comes close enough - definitely gonna make the effort.

One of my favorite ZZ Top tunes... "Just Got Paid Today"

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Good tune, AND a valid political statement :

----------



----------


## Matt

*NEW MUSIC BY MY BEST FRIEND. PLEASE SHARE 

*

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A great song by a legendary band deserves a great movie, and a great video made from cuts from that great movie...it all came together HERE! One of my all-time favourite things on YouTube:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

I can't find the link to the live performance of this that I like ...
fukin' U2B tried to MAKE me have to give up my IRL stuff,
and I won't.

Fuck.




The way the other guy, and there were only the two of them in the vid I had, bent the notes ...

It was one of those sounds that transverses just hearing,
and I could actually cum to this song ...
<sigh>

It isn't a first, however ...

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

The pieces you don't need are mine ...

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Ah'm <sic!> calling BULLSPIT on me not being able to THANK my own posts.

THAT there was some GOOD tunez.  <sigh>

I WILL be speaking to Admin about this little snafu.

roflmao ~ yeah, RIGHT!

----------


## fyrenza

and :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## wist43

Here's an oldie but a goodie - Steely Dan, Show Biz Kids.

They should have used this song in the movie, "This is the End"  :Smile: 

"_Show business kids making movies of themselves, you know they don't give a fuck about anybody else..."_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I automatically LOVE anything by Steely Dan. They blended rock and jazz in an amazing way, and they don't get the props other jazz fusion artists get. I put them up there with The Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Jean-Luc Ponty and other greats.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'll admit, the only thing I know about this duo is this video I saw on MTV in the late 80s or early 90s, and the fact that they named themselves after a song by The Smiths, but I always liked it, and the one playing Death is INCREDIBLY sexy!:

----------


## wist43

Gary Moore at Montreux 1990, simply an awesome guitar player - RIP

----------


## wist43

My favorite version of this song - awesome  :Bonghit:

----------


## wist43

In one of my musical moods, lol...

Gary Moore again - the man could make that guitar talk, that's for sure. One of the great blues guitar God's of all-time.

Love this version of _Seperate Ways


_

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> In one of my musical moods, lol...
> 
> Gary Moore again - the man could make that guitar talk, that's for sure. One of the great blues guitar God's of all-time.
> 
> Love this version of _Seperate Ways
> 
> 
> _


I need to look into this guy more, he sure knows how to pick that thing! Need more of him and Stevie Ray Vaughan in my vast collection.

----------


## squidward

HERBIE !

----------


## wist43

> I need to look into this guy more, he sure knows how to pick that thing! Need more of him and Stevie Ray Vaughan in my vast collection.


Yeah, Gary Moore is _da man!!_

Here's BBM (Bruce, Baker, and Moore) Rockpalast in 1993. So, 2/3 of Cream and Moore. They do a pretty cool set here. Ginger Baker is such a hoot, he looks like he never knows which drum he's supposed to hit, lol...

They do a pretty cool romp of _The Politician_ starting at 15:25

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

That Japanese Sludge/Drone Metal band I mentioned on another thread: they will sear the first couple of layers of the skin right off your face!

----------


## fyrenza

@Ghost ~ THANK you!!!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

'Pink' would make a great soundtrack to a Vin Diesel car chase scene....

----------


## fyrenza

Something on another thread made me think of this ~ another political anthem :




Listen to the waves of musical _times_ that this trips over and THROUGH ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A matter of great national pride for Canadian rock fans!

Neil Peart, their main lyricist, was heavily influenced by Ayn Rand, as the this song makes pretty plain.

----------


## fyrenza

I'm a pretty well-known-for-being-Canadian-Loving person,

'cuz they're us, with just a little different seasonings!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I'm a pretty well-known-for-being-Canadian-Loving person,
> 
> 'cuz they're us, with just a little different seasonings!


Basically we're Americans with annoying accents [unless you're from Newfoundland, where they have a beautiful accent].

----------


## fyrenza

Whenever I've been around y'all,

you're like little town, Texas ~

friendly, helpful, intelligent, funny ~ just FAB folks.

Some of what I saw WAS "touristy" stuff,
but even then, it wasn't fake ~
it was a real interest in what was discussed,

and once you got off the beaten path, and saw the rest?

<sigh>  I could have been "home."

----------


## fyrenza

Well, except for that little SNOW thang y'all've got going on ~

I freeze my ass off at 35°F/1.6°C!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Well, except for that little SNOW thang y'all've got going on ~
> 
> I freeze my ass off at 35°F/1.6°C!


In March I've seen people--mostly university students, mostly crazy--wearing SHORTS at that temperature!

----------


## fyrenza

Figure out a way to can that heat, and you'll be a BILLIONAIRE!!!

hmmm ...

Canned Heat ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Can't seem to get enough of Emilie Autumn...she's like a female version of ME!:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One more time:

----------

fyrenza (12-29-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And this song is absolutely hilarious in a bitter way:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of my top songs by a _disgracefully_ underappreciated and overlooked band!:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This has to be one of the most shattering, funny, vindictive, cruel revenge-songs I've ever heard in my life!

Apparently aimed at Billy Corgan of 'Smashing Pumpkins' whom she dated for a while. 

Damn! I would REALLY HATE to be on the receiving end of this very talented psycbobitch's wrath!:

----------


## fyrenza

Wear your headphones for this one :

----------

Magnum (12-29-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

And, as is my wont,

veering off into whole another facet of reality :





Funny thing is?  It's a freakin' POLITICAL song ...

----------

Magnum (12-29-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

Oh WOW!!!  ALL of the music that I thought I'd LOST?  I HAVE IT, and, well,

I'm sort of reconnecting.  It was about 2 years ago that I lost this account,
and I had some playlists set up, that flowed, you know?
as well as just the new things that I heard and liked,
and though I remember the old stuff,
the new stuff was FAB, too, and once I met it,
I missed it when it wasn't there.
And I sort of hated myself for not being able to remember Titles and artists.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Oh WOW!!!  ALL of the music that I thought I'd LOST?  I HAVE IT, and, well,
> 
> I'm sort of reconnecting.  It was about 2 years ago that I lost this account,
> and I had some playlists set up, that flowed, you know?
> as well as just the new things that I heard and liked,
> and though I remember the old stuff,
> the new stuff was FAB, too, and once I met it,
> I missed it when it wasn't there.
> And I sort of hated myself for not being able to remember Titles and artists.


Have you ever tried rdio?

----------


## fyrenza

I've done a LOT of intuitive music sites, actually,

and it's just HORRIBLE of me to be this NON-hip,

but I'll scan the right column offerings that u2b displays,
and either click something that looks interesting,
click something I remember,
or get reminded of something that I need to search for.

IF I had to choose just ONE genre of music?
It would be trance.
BUT, when I listen to it, on these focused sites?
I trance,
and forget.
That's part of why I like it, so much,
but you can't exactly just do ^that,^ eh?

----------


## fyrenza

Wish I knew what happened to this guy :

----------


## fyrenza

He's so stoned ...

I was worried about that.  <sigh>

That was a young Bob Dylan, that could actually carry a tune in a bucket!

(now y'all know why i get banned from my first love, MUSIC forums!
Dylan, Joplin, the Stones and numerous _others_ fukin' SUCKED!
imho.
but i was THERE, so there IS that)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I don't think I've ever heard a good live performance by the Stones, who sound so good in their studio albums.

One possible exception: In the 1970 documentary about the infamous Altamont concert of December 1969, much of the concert footage in the earlier part of the film was of the Stones, and they didn't sound half bad in that one.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

> I don't think I've ever heard a good live performance by the Stones, who sound so good in their studio albums.
> 
> One possible exception: In the 1970 documentary about the infamous Altamont concert of December 1969, much of the concert footage in the earlier part of the film was of the Stones, and they didn't sound half bad in that one.


WT?!?

They had to be "tweaked" freakin' EIGHT ways to Son-day.

ONE SONG.

They did ONE "good," to me, song :

(i won't insult you with any live UNstudio tweaked crap)

----------


## fyrenza

Yeah.

Like that Gunz-N-Roses song ...




Uber sexy for ... 4ms:37secs?


or should that be ":37sex?"

----------


## fyrenza

You really distracted me ...

NEXT :

the choreography in this is just ... genius

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

ummm ...

There are over 225 vids in my open favs,
and I have playlists, too,

so *DO* feel free to tell me to STFU and quit posting up all of this!

I'm used to, and highly value, honesty.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

OH!  Did I forget to alert you to the major transition?

My bad.

----------


## fyrenza

shift :

----------


## fyrenza

Hendrix was _okay,_ but :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Oh, some foreign language stuff ~ GUESS what they're saying!

If part of it ISN'T "HOLY SHIT!"?  Humans have NO means of communication.

imho.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Shifting gears, again ~

they say it keeps you light on your feet, but I just get really confused.  tsk, tsk

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

i think i joined this forum on my birthday ~ 
i knew about the _other_ tPF,
and joined it, with every expectation of being perma-banned within 50 posts!

Imagine my HORROR that they actually "got" me.  (i'm still reeling)

THIS was my "present" to myself, and it's been EVERYTHING i could have wEnderfully imagined!

I'm a _little_ sorry about my ineptness with the whole Post In The Appropriate Thread rule ...


but you can't EVAH accuse me of being BORING!

----------


## fyrenza

To ALL of my friends, here :

----------


## fyrenza

¿ Alegria ?




If you've never seen any of the vids, Drop EVERYTHING, and check Cirque du Soleil out.
Plan on spending HOURS watching.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

At one time Shakira used to be REALLY interesting and talented: people were calling her the Latina Kate Bush.

Then she did songs with hip-hoppers and went all commercial and lowered her standards to make a buck.

'Suerte' is still a classic [in Spanish much more than the English version].

----------

fyrenza (12-31-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Mad TV once did a hysterically funny parody of this song. Funny thing is, the woman parodying her is ALSO very hot:

----------


## Matt

Man...I hate rap. I hate it. For some reason though. I love this. It's just great. The video is pretty cool too.

----------


## fyrenza

@Cal ~ Me, too, but I really like this :

----------

Matt (12-30-2013)

----------


## Matt

TO THE CLASSICS!!

----------

Magnum (12-31-2013)

----------


## fyrenza

To start our transition into the new year ahead of us :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Network

fyrenza, why didnt you 
tellll me that you're a lesbian late at night.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

> fyrenza, why didnt you 
> tellll me that you're a lesbian late at night.

----------

Network (12-31-2013)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Fyrenza, you just redefined the word 'eclectic'....

----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## Network

Skanky twerking will never hold a candle to classy bellydancing.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

That Cyndi Lauper song always made me feel good, for some reason....

----------


## Network

> 



woah now.  2:15, dollars on the floor...someone is missing a big opportunity by not making this go viral.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Skanky twerking will never hold a candle to classy bellydancing.


There's a VERY intriguing development of this called Gothic Bellydancng...how the hell goth chicks ever got into belly-dancing I can't fathom, but for some odd reason it really WORKS...at least for me it does:

----------


## Network

lol @Ghost   It seems everything under the sun hasn't actually been done after all!  Special place in my heart for freaky girls and _eastern_ women.  This concept should certainly be explored further, I've got 10....$ on it.

----------


## fyrenza

It's how the look, and the sound, and the movements, and the lyrics (sometimes) all just meld into the Perfect thang ~

a song; a dance; the playing of an instrument.

It crosses ALL genres.

----------


## Network

> It's how the look, and the sound, and the movements, and the lyrics (sometimes) all just meld into the Perfect thang ~
> 
> a song; a dance; the playing of an instrument.
> 
> It crosses ALL genres.



I feel nothing watching the rap video hoes, they disgust me, just like Miley the Pig.

The only ones I actually like are the South Korean kpop groups who train for years and make nothing, poor Grey Aliens.   :Frown:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

> I feel nothing watching the rap video hoes, they disgust me, just like Miley the Pig.
> 
> The only ones I actually like are the South Korean kpop groups who train for years and make nothing, poor Grey Aliens.


It's truly sad that, 

though we're surrounded by the most beautiful of things,

we don't see most of them.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I feel nothing watching the rap video hoes, they disgust me, just like Miley the Pig.
> 
> The only ones I actually like are the South Korean kpop groups who train for years and make nothing, poor Grey Aliens.


This just confirms my long-held conviction that the most beautiful of all Asian women are Korean. And I think it has to do with the fact that so many of them have long legs and full breasts, in contrast with most Asian women.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

^That^ reminds me of the galloping of this song :

----------


## fyrenza

Something came up, and it's come to my attention that I'm not paying our country tunez their just due, so :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Not sure why I have this in my country collection ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Not a huge country fan, but I LOVE these guys!:

----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Suddenly in a 60s psychedelia mood...

----------


## fyrenza

> Suddenly in a 60s psychedelia mood...


Back-to-Back _Better_ :

<span style="font-family: Verdana"><font size="3"><font color="#000033">

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Despite the dumb-ass leftie lyrics, this song SOOOOOOOO kicks MAJOR ass!!!!!:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Speaking of 'White Rabbit', here's a great cover of it by the Industrial/Darkwave band 'Collide':

----------


## fyrenza

> Despite the dumb-ass leftie lyrics, this song SOOOOOOOO kicks MAJOR ass!!!!!:


If I had an equalizer and could bass this a bit ...

WoW!

----------


## fyrenza

This is going to sound terrible, but it was overplayed, back in the day,

and I never really cared for it ...

MY bad.

----------


## fyrenza

Some of this, too, because on the eve of tomorrow?  I'm looking back ... WAY back!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> If I had an equalizer and could bass this a bit ...
> 
> WoW!


KMFDM makes their songs deliberately very danceable, and they are played a lot at Rivethead and even Goth clubs. Danceable metal is a great rarity, and only exists in its Industrial variety.

----------


## fyrenza

A 3-fer ...

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

I really like this song ~ the tune, and lyrics and singers voices,

and I have no idea if that makes me some "racist" or what,

but I LIKEEE it!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For McLeod, because I h0p you find her!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

The Music comes from EVERYWHERE!  

The Beautiful Words come from all of us/US/US+theWorldofUS!

The Love, and The Truth, surround all of us/US/US+tWoU.

HAVE some of it, and enjoy it!

My wish, my prayer, for all of us/US/US-tWoU!

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

I'm just going WILD, with REfinding this account,

and this first cruise through is just me, rolling in the dough!

I haven't separated the favs into their certain Playlists, yet, so it's all sort of jumbled up
into the nights of sitting, listening and fav'ing.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## JustPassinThru

> That Cyndi Lauper song always made me feel good, for some reason....


You're thinking of THIS one....

----------

fyrenza (01-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Alas, *I* was one of the "Leave Britney ALONE!" crowd!  rofl

----------


## fyrenza

For @Perianne ~ they DID "want a piece" of you.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

So damn good, low-down and nasty...hard to imagine Punk Rock without this song as a deep foundation:

----------


## fyrenza

Let's get down and dirty ...

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Let's get down and dirty ...


That reminds me of what is probably my favourite Seeger song, a VERY VERY early one--check out the hilarious  hippie garb in this video! It doesn't even look like him! But the song kicks it!:

----------


## fyrenza

THIS is how I felt about my previous home forum :

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


This song brings back so many memories, even though I wasn't a big fan of theirs...didn't they have a tv show, or at least special? I remember watchng them as a kid on a warm summer night.

----------


## fyrenza

That song speaks to me, and it's partially idealism, but it's also how it _should_ be, for us, with each other,

and with our God.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

I'm still ... Marching Towards Tomorrow :

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Magnum (01-01-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I guess it's when someone takes down their page, or some BO-fukin-GUS _infrigement_ of some st00pid copyright ~

which, guess what?  I'll freakin' BUY your shit, COPY IT, and it send to my friends.

Oh, Opps.  Didn't happen to take into consideration that once someone owns hardcopy,
they can lend it, copy it, save it, to however many storage devices they own?

AND,

you have NAO pissed them off.

Yeah.  ^That^ kind of "oops!"

----------


## fyrenza

Anyway, back to my Primary Bitch :

A BUNCH of my vids have just "disappeared," as Deleted,
and they don't even give you a CLUE what they could have been,

and ^that^ really bums me out,

because, ... I mean ... I don't have some PHOTOGRAPHIC freakin' MEMORY, eh?

But you know what?  It's weird and wEnderful, but I'll probably remember them, at some point,

and even if I don't?

Do I not have enough FAB tunez stored away for my rainy days?

----------


## Magnum



----------


## wist43

_Curtis Loew was finest picker to ever play the blues...


_

----------


## wist43

The good ol' days, lol...

----------

fyrenza (01-01-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Gotta love Lynyrd!!!

----------


## Magnum



----------


## wist43

_"... I know that I lost everything, I thought that I could win..."_

Burning Bridges... Great song - great movie!!

----------


## Network

Cutest bank robbery

----------


## fyrenza

> _"... I know that I lost everything, I thought that I could win..."_
> 
> Burning Bridges... Great song - great movie!!


You reminded me of this :

FUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I freakin' *HATE* Garth Brookes, and Prince, or whatever his name is, now !!!

You reminded me of Garth Brookes and his song, titled "Burning Bridges."

----------


## HAMARTIA

But, but.. A dream is like a river!!

----------


## fyrenza

I LOVE THAT ONE, too!!!

That one is one of my uncles ...

----------


## Network

Yumi, yumi.  good chorus, love the high voice.  I think that surgery must be popular there.  lol

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I didn't even KNOW that Nick Cave did a song and vid with Minogue!!!!

I don't know what to think about that! I LOVE 'The Birthday Party', Cave's first, and very gothy, band of the 80s before he formed 'The Bad Seeds', which is also a very good band.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

@Ghost ~ my first love, and the main reason I wanted the internet, was music,

and I've had some FAB folks turn me on to some of most ... wEnderful (!) music.  <sigh>

----------


## fyrenza

This is from an Halloween thread, somewhere out there, on the t00bz :

----------


## fyrenza

And ^that^ reminds me of Helloween ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'll never forget Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds making an appearance in one of my all-time favourite movies, 'Wings of Desire':

----------


## fyrenza

He's a producer and director, also.

I did a Google search for ... lyrics, that I knew, but I didn't know the name of the song? of his,

and the returns were semi-amazing.

He didn't just fade out, after his immersion into music.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

One of the most shockingly, unjustly neglected GREAT bands of all time, at least in their early to mid 70s classic period:

*'Hawkwind'*

This was the last gasp of 60s, LSD-inspired psychedelia, and one of its most able expressions. They virtually created an entire new genre, 'Space Rock', and almost all their albums had sci-fi themes.

This was Lemmy Kilmister's first notable band, and he is on all their best albums, playing very different music than he would be playing a few years later with 'Motorhead'. 

They were also famous for their shows being accompanied by a very beautiful and buxom stripper...

In addition, their double-live album 'Space Ritual', might well be one of the top half-dozen or so live rock albums I've EVER heard, it's truly magnificent!

----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

It's a flute.

that solo?  Yeah.  It's a flute.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A great song by a great performer all wrapped up in an excellent video:

----------


## wist43

Makes me want to move to Colorado  :Bonghit: 




Steve Winwood, Eric Clapton, Derek Trucks, and Doyle Bramhall III... love the black chick, she's sexy  :Wink: 

Steve Winwood at his best - great set.

----------


## fyrenza

I'm off on another little tangent, tonight ...

----------


## fyrenza

I heard ^that^ in one of the crappiest movies I've EVAH actually just bitten the bullet and watched, all the way through, "Frostbite."  No wEnder there were no listings on imdb for it.

But then, after the movie, and I looked the song up at u2b,
another song played itself,
and though I might, or not, agree with all of the lyrics,
I _did_ enjoy the music :

----------


## Calypso Jones

no offense...guys...you're entitled to your choice in music...but ....what bilge.  in my opinion.

----------


## fyrenza

NO problem, CJ!

I used to hate that sort of "music," too, but it's evolved, and some of it is truly FAB, imho.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I appreciate that, Fyr.

----------


## fyrenza

For @Calypso Jones :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For the aficionados in the house :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Come on, folks!  

I need some good tunes,
and as you may have noticed?

I'm not particular.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Okay.

I see how y'all are.

I'm just gonna do whatever I want, so THERE!

----------


## fyrenza

Oh, you shall be SO much sorrier than you are, right NAO ...


brb!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

If you don't think I have a million of 'em?  You don't know me ...

 :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## wist43

Mica Paris and David Gilmour

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Nasty, but awesome. One of the most underrated bands of the '70s.

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Nasty, but awesome. One of the most underrated bands of the '70s.


Holy SHIT!!!! This stuff is so weirdly AWESOME, such an eldritch and bone-chilling sound!

Thanks for being the first one to expose me to this, Winstanley!

I've heard of them from interviews by Opeth's Mikael Akerfeldt, who speaks of them in nothing but superlatives! Now I know why! They were a huge influence on Opeth's sound.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> Holy SHIT!!!! This stuff is so weirdly AWESOME, such an eldritch and bone-chilling sound!
> 
> Thanks for being the first one to expose me to this, Winstanley!
> 
> I've heard of them from interviews by Opeth's Mikael Akerfeldt, who speaks of them in nothing but superlatives! Now I know why! They were a huge influence on Opeth's sound.


Their first album sold diabolically, and they've been drifting between bands ever since. Tried getting tickets for a gig years back, but other circumstances prevailed.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For SLH :

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

THAT'S a great, GREAT song!!!!

----------


## fyrenza

We've ALL _B_een _T_here ...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Since we're now dedicating songs...this one's for Network :Thumbsup20:

----------

fyrenza (01-18-2014)

----------


## Matt

Tonight's flavor. Of Monsters and Men. Amazing band that always sings folkish songs in duet. 




A song so awesome it was almost instantly picked up for a movie

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Matt (01-18-2014),Mordent (01-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

OceanloverOH (01-19-2014),wist43 (01-18-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Something about the bleak, harsh, pitiless nature of a northern winter that brings out my taste for music with comparable qualities, especially stuff as weirdly good as this:

----------


## Matt

DON'T BRING A KNIFE TO A GUNFIGHT...YOU'LL LOSE. Seems legit. Logical.

----------


## OceanloverOH

This song embodies the last week for me.  Not posted to anyone in particular.....but those that know me well will understand......

WARNING:  GRAPHIC AND POSSIBLY OFFENSIVE LYRICS

----------

fyrenza (01-18-2014),Trinnity (01-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


Nilsson was always so underrated.....he was the best!

----------


## fyrenza

@OceanloverOH ~ No kidding!

----------

wist43 (01-19-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

I love this song

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Good-time, beer-drinking, kick-ass late 70s hard rock:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And from the same classic album, more of the same:

----------


## fyrenza



----------

OceanloverOH (01-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


How appropriate!  Thanks for that,  @fyrenza, my sis....!

Loverboy was one of my fave bands of the 80s, saw them in concert several times.  Lead singer Mike Reno was adorable....that's actually his red-leather-clad hiney on the Get Lucky album cover.  But he sure has turned into a tank....the last 30 years haven't been kind to him.  Yikes!

Mike Reno 70s.pngmike Reno now.png

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

> How appropriate!  Thanks for that,  @fyrenza, my sis....!
> 
> Loverboy was one of my fave bands of the 80s, saw them in concert several times.  Lead singer Mike Reno was adorable....that's actually his red-leather-clad hiney on the Get Lucky album cover.  But he sure has turned into a tank....the last 30 years haven't been kind to him.  Yikes!
> 
> Attachment 1909Attachment 1910


Good thing we DIDN'T marry him, eh?  ROFL!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

TWO, for @OceanloverOH :




But there's tomorrow :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

SiouxzyQ (01-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH

8 inches of snow outside.....but it's a beautiful Sunday anyway!  Dedicated to the Three Triniteers......
  @Trinnity  @Calypso Jones and me!

----------


## wist43

She's a very cool chick  :Afro:

----------


## wist43

Give Me Water - Valerie June and John Forte'

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


An underappreciated band these days, they're actually quite good.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Rudy2D

> An underappreciated band these days, they're actually quite good.


60's band.

----------


## Rudy2D



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Just a GREAT song by a monster of a band!

'Straight Shooter' was one of the first albums I bought as a teenager.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Rudy2D

Waiting For the Sun

----------


## sotmfs

> An underappreciated band these days, they're actually quite good.


I may be old,but I got to see all the cool bands!

Hey Ghost,If we ever get together we can appreciate some good music together...in between the intense arguing!!!!!LOL!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Network

Chaos, that's my fuckin way, that's what I believe in, that's what I create

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Chaos, that's my fuckin way, that's what I believe in, that's what I create


Only for yourself...otherwise, you are about as sinister as Butters in his Professor Chaos alter-ego...

----------


## Network

Those were just lyrics, Mr. Ghost.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Sounded like a wry confession, Saturnian! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

> Sounded like a wry confession, Saturnian!



Don't laugh at the saturn cult, or at least don't expose your throat if you do.  

friend2friend

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Classic.

----------


## sotmfs

> Classic.


I have that album.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> I have that album.


I think everybody does.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

This song makes me feel like a '90s kid again. So nostalgic and gooey.  :Frown:

----------


## wist43



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

It's weird to enjoy a song about the childhood sexual abuse of the woman who wrote the song and sings it, but Emilie HAS succeeded in writing an excellent song about a very distasteful subject:

----------


## sotmfs

> I think everybody does.


Cool!It is a good album.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43

Thought the ladies would appreciate this song... nice song, nice video of a sunset.

Used to play this for my wife when we would chat online - seperated b/c of visa problems.  :Love9:

----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43

For those of you over 50... love these old songs  :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza

For @OceanloverOH ~ the song from the Bud commercial :

----------


## Matalese

I think this was the First rap song ever published.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I think this was the First rap song ever published.


Bit of a controversial point...

This autumn I was reading a few things on The Clash, and some say their song 'Magnificent Seven' predated Blondie's song by a few months and that they can claim to have been the first to introduce hip-hop into the main-stream music scene. However, 'Rapture' was a big hit whereas The Clash's song wasn't, so Blondie often gets the credit. Both are very good songs, but IMO the Clash's is better.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> For @OceanloverOH ~ the song from the Bud commercial :


Thank you, @fyrenza, m'love!  I never heard of Passenger or this song before today....but I really like the band and this song....the lead singer's voice is so unique!

----------


## Matalese

Buttercup is a Republican

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## JustPassinThru

Ready for some sugary-sweet?

I looked this up as a mocking reply to someone on another board who's wishing, REALLY REALLY HARD...that a fantasy of his is the solution to a lot of problems.

But it's a cute little tune in its own right.

1980, the Muppets.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

That brings back memories for sure.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

THIS song regularly takes the number one spot on any list of the most depressing songs ever written. A great song to get drunk on and feel sorry for yourself after you get dumped. It's informally known as 'The Hungarian Suicide Song', as it was written in the 30s in Hungary, and apparently provoked a series of love-lorn suicides by people with the sheet music in their pockets. The most famous version is Billie Holiday's. My favourite version is by the very strange and gothy Diamanda Galas. Here's both:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I hereby dedicate this song to the lost-but-not-forgotten Pooltablerepairman:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Really feel in the mood for some 'Neffs' tonight....

----------


## Perianne

@Ghost, I don't like to play your music when I am alone.  It scares me.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> @Ghost, I don't like to play your music when I am alone.  It scares me.


What do you think will happen? That you'll start walking up the wall backward, as in Gary Indiana? :Smiley20: 

Hmmmm....maybe....maaaaybe.....

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

fyrenza (02-02-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


One trail-blazing, forward-looking dude! Ann early prog master.

----------

countryboy (02-02-2014)

----------


## countryboy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Arthur Brown also seems to have invented the Black Metal 'corpse paint' look:

Here's Artur Brown:

This is the Norwegian Black Metal Band 'Immortal':

----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43

Barry Jive and the Uptown Five!!!

----------


## wist43



----------


## Matt

*I LOVE THIS SONG for some reason

*

----------

fyrenza (02-09-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## fyrenza

> *I LOVE THIS SONG for some reason
> 
> *




Country Trance ~ It's FAB!!!

----------


## OceanloverOH

I really loved the Beau Brummels in the 60s.....legend has it that they chose their name so that they would be next alphabetically after the Beatles, when their records were displayed in a record store. Their two biggest hits:

Love the guitar riffs on this one:



Anybody remember the Beau Brummelstones on the Flintstones? Their cartoon characters performed this song, while Wilma and Betty swooned!  LOL!

----------


## Magnum



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH

> 


yes!!!!

----------

fyrenza (02-09-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum



----------


## fyrenza

Thank you, @Cal !!!  Another Avicii :




Wake me up when it's all over

when I'm wiser and I'm older

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Oscarb63



----------


## Oscarb63

Agnetha och Frida, du gör min mun vatten

----------


## countryboy



----------


## sparsely

FULL POWER

----------


## sparsely

the dog bites! <3

----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43

That's Gillian Welch singing along.

Couldn't find her set on Austin City Limits - too bad, it was a great set.

----------


## wist43



----------


## wist43



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## wist43

Watch this video... now this is some great stuff!!!

Playin For Change   :Applause:

----------


## wist43

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^

Definitely make you smile - almost enough to make ya happy!!! lol... great stuff

----------


## sachem



----------


## wist43

Here's another "Playing For Change"... the chick from Jamaica sings with a lot of soul.

----------

St James (02-19-2014)

----------


## St James

I love dem blues......

----------


## St James



----------


## St James

can he do wrong?

----------


## St James

> Here's another "Playing For Change"... the chick from Jamaica sings with a lot of soul.


nice version of the old remake, prolly the best remake I've seen

----------

wist43 (02-19-2014)

----------


## wist43

> Here's another "Playing For Change"... the chick from Jamaica sings with a lot of soul.





> nice version of the old remake, prolly the best remake I've seen


I love all the different players... from all over the world. So many different instruments... really amazing.

Hollywood, CA; Kingston, Jamaica; India; Brazil; Senegal; New York; Mali; New Orleans; Italy; Japan; Sierra Leone...

Really inspiring... whoever had the idea of "_Playing For Change"_ really had an inspiration.

My wife's sister is a very talented singer in the Phillipines, very beautiful too... she sings in a band there. We're going to send her links to _"Playing For Change",_ maybe she can contribute...

----------


## squidward



----------


## Teutorian



----------

fyrenza (02-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Globus...nickname for Odilo Globocnik.

A name worth googling. :Angry20:

----------


## sparsely



----------


## sparsely

fuck that groundhog, here it comes!@!

----------


## Matt

I am in a very aggressive mood and I think this song fits the bill...

----------


## Sheldonna

I like jazz. The smoother and the saxier the better.

----------


## fyrenza

Then how's about some Gerry Rafferty :

----------

Sheldonna (02-20-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

And....this one. If I could figure out how to do YouTube Videos.....I would put this music to a background of being on a huge veranda overlooking the ocean or a lake on a perfectly gorgeous blue-sky day.....with multi-colored sailboats in a race in the background (don't ask). That's what I think of when I hear this one.

----------


## Sheldonna

And this one.....

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Matt

EVERY DAY IM SHUFFLIN

 @Ghost might like this. Don't know. It's a weird combination that sort of kinda works.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Jets

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...6B9F447ABD94DC

Oldie but a goodie. Gary Moore on the guitar.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Shoey



----------


## Invayne



----------

fyrenza (02-27-2014)

----------


## wist43

> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=...6B9F447ABD94DC
> 
> Oldie but a goodie. Gary Moore on the guitar.


I posted some Gary Moore videos a few months - I guess you weren't here then, so I'll repost one. 

Really like this song - the guitar, as usual with Gary Moore, is awesome.

----------

Invayne (02-27-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

fyrenza (02-27-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Shoey



----------


## Network

Connect the rainbows and triangles on this photo


pink.png


Guess what Pink Floyd, mystery-propagating wankers, f-you.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne

> Connect the rainbows and triangles on this photo
> 
> 
> pink.png
> 
> 
> Guess what Pink Floyd, mystery-propagating wankers, f-you.


LOL...what?

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Network

> LOL...what?



As above so below.  But you have to have understanding about the implications of this sign beyond the Star of Hoax.  Pictures joined:

----------

Invayne (02-27-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Network

Welcome my son welcome to the machine,
Or was it the dark side of the moon. 

the moon perfectly spins itself to make everyone on earth always see the same bright side of the moon.  That's bullshit. The moon is locked in place sunnyside-sameside up towards the earth, the dark side is hinged to the sun (and spins with the sun), and the earth doesn't spin...or move.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Network

I love some pink floyd tho, no doubt. as above, so b-low

----------

Invayne (02-27-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Network

The moon's gone, Pink

_Space may be the final frontier but its made in a hollywood basement._

----------

Invayne (02-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

@Invayne :  I'll see your Jackson Browne, and up you a Cat Stevens :

----------

Invayne (02-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I'm :




Will you meet me in the middle?
Will you meet me in the air?
Will you love me just a little?
Just enough to show you care?

----------


## Sheldonna

Wonderful!

And the old favorite by Christopher Cross.....

----------


## fyrenza

For you, @Sheldonna :

----------

Sheldonna (02-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

And, of course, this :

----------

Invayne (02-28-2014),Sheldonna (02-28-2014),wist43 (02-28-2014)

----------


## Sheldonna

Oooh....that's a keeper.  And I gotta have some of those pics!

Thanks!

----------


## Sheldonna



----------


## fyrenza

PLEASE don't shoot me, but ...

EVER BUNNY!  yeah, yeah
ROCK YOUR BUNNY!  hell yeah!
Ever Bunny,
Rock your bunny RIGHT!

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

squidward (03-01-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-01-2014),squidward (03-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

squidward (03-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

You got heart strings? Listen to this.

----------


## squidward

Seems like the right time to post a Bad Livers vid.

----------

DeadEye (03-01-2014),Invayne (03-01-2014)

----------


## Network



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-02-2014),squidward (03-02-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye

> 


Love that Avatar  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## DeadEye

> 


Great album. Top notch musicians.  :Occasion14:   :Love4:

----------

Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Damn!! I just found out I can post while continuing  to listen to a song.   :Geez:

----------


## Invayne

> Damn!! I just found out I can post while continuing  to listen to a song.


LOL! Nothing like learning new tricks, hey? :Headbang:

----------

DeadEye (03-03-2014)

----------


## squidward

> 



Excellent choice. 
I'll up bid.

----------

Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## someone



----------


## someone



----------

Invayne (03-03-2014)

----------


## someone



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## nonsqtr



----------

DeadEye (03-04-2014),Invayne (03-04-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye

Great way to start a day that is cold and grey. Miles is my all time favorite JAZZ musician.   :Cool20:

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-07-2014),Invayne (03-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Shoey



----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014),sotmfs (03-15-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Thankfully, I don't get many depressive states any more, but when I do I found a song that sums up what they feel like to an absolute 'T'!

Always really liked this band, an Industrial Metal/Semi-Grunge outfit called Stabbing Westward:




*"Darkest Days"*

   There are times when I'm just a shell 
When I do not feel anything for anyone 
All I feel is hollow and bruised 
Used up and misused 
Forced to be someone I don't want to be 
Have I failed somehow or some way 
Will the weight of today finally pull me down to drown 
In the depths of despair 
Where I am alone 
Except for my rage 

My rage 
My pain 
I hate my darkest days 
My rage 
My pain 
I hate my darkest days 
My rage 
My pain 
I hate my darkest days 
My rage 
My pain 
I hate my darkest days 
My darkest days

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I've been listening to both of these songs all day on and off, especially the latter, and both from the same great KMFDM album 'Naive'...can't get enough!:

----------


## fyrenza

Oooo ~ and UGH!!!

I likeee the first one,
though I'm going to have to make a new Playlist, titled "Don't Listen To The Words,"

but I'm not into balck metal like that second one ...

----------


## fyrenza

p.s.  Don't you know of any Disco?   :Smiley20:

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> p.s.  Don't you know of any Disco?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

DeadEye (03-17-2014),fyrenza (03-17-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Oh, hey ~ I looped that "Piggyback" song ...

He's HYPNOTIZING me!!!

Before you know it, I'll be a Canadian!

----------


## fyrenza

Or he'll be a Texican ...

----------


## Invayne

I remember this is all they would play at the bars...had to hunt far and wide for a place that DIDN'T play it....oy!

----------


## fyrenza

> I remember this is all they would play at the bars...had to hunt far and wide for a place that DIDN'T play it....oy!


Hey, mang!  You forgot the vid link!

----------


## Invayne

> Hey, mang!  You forgot the vid link!


I didn't have a video, I was just making a statement that Disco was all they played in the bars back then!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Oh, hey ~ I looped that "Piggyback" song ...
> 
> He's HYPNOTIZING me!!!
> 
> Before you know it, I'll be a Canadian!


They're German and American, actually...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> p.s.  Don't you know of any Disco?


In the late 70s I was a member in good standing of the 'Disco Sucks' club.....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> p.s.  Don't you know of any Disco?


Most KMFDM songs are made to be danced to, as one of my all-time favourite songs by them, 'Anarchy' demonstrates as danced by Miss Hot Goth-Girl here:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Really getting into these guys...good, solid Industrial, very influential. The ghosts of central and eastern Europe as a major part of their subject matter. They are Slovenian, but sing in German.:

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## fyrenza

@DonGlock26 ~ your History thread made me think of this :

----------

DonGlock26 (03-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

The flute is ... <sighhh>

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

A little set for @Calypso Jones, 'cuz I'm feelin' a little bit country!  :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (03-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

And I'll share this BACK to you, THAT's how much I thank you for it :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Next up, Concrete Blonde :

----------


## fyrenza

For @sachem :




not literally, but a little piece of our hearts

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Moving right along :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (03-22-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Time to wakey!

----------


## Invayne



----------


## fyrenza

a-HEM!

AND bakey!  lol

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

THIS the way to shake the Saturday morning droopies!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Get ready to jump around!

----------

NuYawka (03-24-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

We need some URBAN MONKEY WARFARE!!!!!

----------


## Sheldonna



----------

DeadEye (03-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## NuYawka

It's about mother freakin' time that the title of this thread was PERFECTED. It proves, absolutely PROVES that I was right all along.




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## NuYawka

Nevermind.... DAMMIT!!!  :Mad: 

(I thought this was the black musician thread) LOL




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## NuYawka

I guess all the beer has.... ahhhh... forget it... who cares 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

I love all of you enough to let you live life freely and all I ask in return is to let me do the same.

----------


## DeadEye

You never know what a man or woman has been thru

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Once more for full measure

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This one's for Perianne....

----------


## Perianne

> This one's for Perianne....


Geez, Ghost.  You are trying to make me possessed.

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For @Ghost :





Sometimes?  You just have to let go ...

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For CJ :

----------


## fyrenza

mang, I am SOOO h0pping (sic!) that I'm in the Music thread ...




To all of the Zombies.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

THE "version" of All Along The Watchtower, imho :

----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Let's get BeatNik, eh?  :

----------


## fyrenza

And the angel, singing the same song :

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

And I'd follow her into these fields :

----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

I just-a-bly LOVE that vid!

----------


## fyrenza

It's something about AIMING for One Way,

but making the adjustments that will bring us all IN,

safely and soundly!

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014),Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

These last two, for my mom, the love of my life.

there's another ...

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014),Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I'm going to be sort of Floating Out ...

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

If you KNOW that if you do just Walk Out,

that every animal will Be There, to protect you,
even to the point of giving their lives,
so that you might live?

How do you ever Walk Out?

You want to;
you need to, at times;
but you can't just tell them about it,
and they just do all of their doofy stuff,

and would love you, to death, and beyond.

Can I "turn it OFF?"

And tell them that it's not love that I lack,
nor some feeling of Being Together with them?

They don't understand, and just keep doing how they do,
and as beautiful as their unconditional love is,
I already had that,
on this Higher Level.

Once dead, I want to be tossed into one of the empty pastures,
so that my flesh can feed THEM,
the way they've fed me, with their lovingkindness.

I walk up on snakes,
that are poisonous,
and we look at each other,
and know that we have no argument;
I, from the standpoint of knowing what they mean me no harm,
and they, from the viewpoint of not being something that they could 'use' for food.

I don't kill things,

...

well, other than flies and mosquitoes ~ blood/life suckers.

Never mind.

This :

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

For @Anonymous :

----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014),Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza

Comin' back atcha :

----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014),Shoey (03-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza

IT"S RAINING RAIN!!!

So I'm not long for this connection.  lol

But let me leave you with this :

----------


## fyrenza

Never mind ~

my satellite connection OBVIOUSLY hates my guts,
and thwarts me,
at every turn.

But you know the song?

Umbrella Girls, or something, sang it?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Shoey



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## ManilaFolder



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Rudy2D

Can someone show me how to make the vid appear on this forum?

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=_G8DCFJ4vr4
> 
> Can someone show me how to make the vid appear on this forum?


Select the film icon and post the link.

----------

sotmfs (03-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (03-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=_G8DCFJ4vr4
> 
> Can someone show me how to make the vid appear on this forum?


Click on the next-to-the-last icon on the bar above where you're posting. Insert your url there...

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Rudy2D

> Click on the next-to-the-last icon on the bar above where you're posting. Insert your url there...


Thanx.

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (03-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## sparsely

One of my fav albums of all time. Perfect for a rainy day  :Smile:

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Invayne

Found this today...from my hometown. An old friend of mine who died this morning from cancer, playing steel drum and lead vocals. What a great party band he had! :Thumbsup20:

----------

fyrenza (03-28-2014),Roadmaster (03-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

hoytmonger (03-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Vive la mort!!! Vive l'amour!

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

DeadEye (03-28-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Matt

OMG. New favorite song. Bow down you slugs. Rock Gods entering the stage...

----------


## sparsely

Had a power-outage party last night...
To celebrate!@!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Magnum (03-30-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Magnum



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Magnum (03-31-2014),Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-30-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Magnum



----------

Shoey (04-01-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Shoey (04-01-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------

DeadEye (03-31-2014),Shoey (04-01-2014)

----------


## sparsely

adrift again...

----------

DeadEye (04-01-2014)

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Shoey



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne

I told myself I was NOT going to do this, but I'm doing it anyway. Fuck it.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne

My home town....

Talked to my mom today...makes me homesick.

----------


## Magnum



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> My home town....
> 
> Talked to my mom today...makes me homesick.


AWESOME house!!!

Are you in New England? Looks like something Nathaniel Hawthorne might have liven in!

----------


## Magnum



----------

Invayne (04-02-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> AWESOME house!!!
> 
> Are you in New England? Looks like something Nathaniel Hawthorne might have liven in!


That house was the Rogers Memorial Library before they moved...my very first job....I was their cleaner....maid....when I was 15.

This is from the Hamptons... Long Island, NY

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> That house was the Rogers Memorial Library before they moved...my very first job....I was their cleaner....maid....when I was 15.
> 
> This is from the Hamptons... Long Island, NY


Oh, so you come from money!

----------


## Invayne

> Oh, so you come from money!


LOL!! That's what most people assume...couldn't be farther from the truth!

Born and raised in the Hamptons but could not and never will be able to afford to live there again.

----------


## Magnum



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sparsely

What did they ever do for us?

----------


## sparsely

perhaps it's in code...

----------

DeadEye (04-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## fyrenza

To  From  (you know)

----------

Shoey (04-06-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------

sachem (04-07-2014)

----------


## Shoey

From 1972.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## fyrenza

> 


TOO cool!!!

----------


## Shoey

From 1975. :Thumbsup20:

----------

fyrenza (04-06-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------


## sachem



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------

Shoey (04-07-2014)

----------


## Shoey



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (04-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (04-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Legends All

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sparsely

always makes me happy  :Smile:

----------


## sparsely

from my favorite album by one of my favorite bands ever <3

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sparsely (04-09-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-10-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-10-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-10-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-10-2014)

----------


## sparsely

There's a mighty judgment coming, but I may be wrong...

----------


## sparsely

for @Anonymous: Love me some John Prine!

----------

DeadEye (04-10-2014)

----------


## sparsely

Seek, and ye shall find!@!

----------


## fyrenza

For @sotmfs :

----------


## Invayne

> always makes me happy


wtf????

----------

sparsely (04-10-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Shoey

I'm just a bachelor, I'm lookin' for a partner
Someone who knows how to ride without even fallin' off
Gotta be compatible takes me to my limits
Girl when I break you off, I promise that you won't wanna get off

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This is how we live round here, if some of us aren't off fighting some god damned war. I gave my granddaddy's gun to my oldest son and his pistol to my daughter.

----------

Invayne (04-10-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A towering, powerful song PERFECTLY spliced onto scenes from a towering, powerful movie that also gives a complete synopsis of that movie--one of the best things on Youtube, in my opinion! And the song is part of the film soundtrack, too.

----------


## sparsely

My thu'um!@!

----------


## sparsely

white tee, dagger in the back, nothing fancy...

----------


## sparsely

I wanna be a stupid and shallow motherfucker now...
I wanna be a tough-skinned bitch, but I don't know how!@!

----------


## sparsely

> wtf????


Whisky Tango Foxtrot, indeed!@!

----------


## sparsely

Choke on this!@!

----------


## DeadEye

I'm drinking

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (04-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sparsely

couldn't.

----------


## Dos Equis



----------


## DeadEye

Some of you never got to experience AM radio, to bad.

----------


## Calypso Jones

He could have been in Despicable me.   He's got a good voice.

----------


## Toefoot

8 Track Flashback

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

sotmfs (04-22-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs

> 


Fyrenza,you got me going!! YOU created a MONSTER!!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs

> 


music to my ears!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza

MAJOR downshift ...

----------


## sotmfs

Major upshift!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Are you messing with my head, mister???

----------


## fyrenza

Here's you a "rose" song ...

----------


## fyrenza

I love this song ~

it's life,
and what God gave us,
and how we have to know that now that it's ours?

We have to tend it,
including each other.

----------


## fyrenza

And this _sot_ dude has pushed me into Two-4-2's-day,

about 9 HOURS early.

tsk, tsk

----------


## fyrenza

sot's a very good friend, that I've been knowing, for YEARS, now,

and I'm a MEAN wEnder, sometimes, and tease him, UNMERCIFULLY!

But he's always the sweetest man back to me.

One of my patients was a French lady,
and I would order pizza delivery, like once a week ~
I LOVE pizza! lol ~

and she told all of her friends that I was ITALIAN, because of it!

But I think she just knew something ...

I HAVE to get in fights with folks I really love and care about,
and for only having 1/2 a voice,
I can screech with The BEST of 'Em,

but maybe it's just an outlet,
and maybe the louder I am,
the more they'll know how much I care.

Folks?  Do yourselves a BIG Favor ~
Do NOT take any psychology classes.

WORD!

----------


## sotmfs

> Are you messing with my head, mister???


Fyrenza,I would never mess with your head!I want to treat you the way you deserve to be treated! With love,respect,and kindness!

----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

@Toefoot ~ Thank you for turning me on to these folks!

----------

Toefoot (04-25-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (04-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (04-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (04-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> @Toefoot ~ Thank you for turning me on to these folks!


Floored and stunned by this! Beyond beautiful and 'haunting' indeed! 

If I were a director doing a western, I'd have THESE guys on the soundtrack!

I want their albums--NOW! And YES! it is a dyed-in-the-wool old metalhead that is saying this!!!

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (04-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Listening to this great song propels me right back to Grade 11 in the mid-70s!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I'm in a huge KMFDM mood tonight...

'This is counterculture, from the underground
Eternal revolution, this is how it sounds;
KMFDM better than the best, 
Megalomaniacal and harder than the rest.'

----------


## sachem

Don Henley. Yum.

----------


## ManilaFolder

You guys like old people music haha.

Modernize yourselves:






















If anyone likes this Gen Y/Z music lmk and i'll post more for ya.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

A 2-fer :

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

a 2-fer, that's a threesome ...




Another version :




(the difference between the beatniks/heroin 
and the hippies/pot)


And another by the angel :




Our God is a jealous God,
and He called her back,
to us,
too young;
to Him,
in His good time.

----------


## fyrenza

Let's compare styles :  STING 




I think she was one of the backup singers for his version.

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

If you missed the lute/harmonica player, with the fiddler?

000ooo...

----------


## Shoey



----------


## sotmfs

Fyrenza:

----------

fyrenza (05-11-2014)

----------


## Invayne

In 1981 on this day, we lost a beautiful person...RIP Bob Marley....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> In 1981 on this day, we lost a beautiful person...RIP Bob Marley....


I believe this is you at one of his last concerts :Smiley ROFLMAO: :

----------


## Matt

The ZOMBIE catches my attention once again! ROB ZOMBIE covering GOD OF THUNDER....with PETER FUCKING CRISS. The original and one and only Drummer of KISS! Even if Eric Singer did replace him for most of the band's life time. Still worth it.  :Thumbsup20: 

 @Ghost (usual tags)

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

The lyrics to this song are awesome

and I've been sort of rambling around, here online,



sort of looking at stuff.

h0p y'all enjoy this!

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza

Sounds like any given dance hall,

on any given Saturday night,

in any given Texas town :

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (05-21-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza

Am I cut off from posting vids???  Fuck that. :

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (05-22-2014)

----------


## sparsely

FAV <3

----------


## sparsely

YOU CAN TELL EVERYBODY!@!

----------


## sparsely

boy meets vermin
the widescreen version

----------


## sparsely

LASAGNA!@!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

fyrenza (05-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

fyrenza (05-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

For all those who have the courage to stand for what they know is right and just.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (05-26-2014),Invayne (05-27-2014),Network (05-26-2014)

----------


## sparsely

rilly doe!@!

----------


## sparsely

it's all love and no hate though...

----------


## sparsely

with a rake.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Fuck it,, I gonna get drunk on a Wednesday afternoon.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## someone



----------


## someone



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (06-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (06-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sachem



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-18-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-18-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

fyrenza (06-21-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## fyrenza



----------

LongTermGuy (06-21-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

From The "Fallen"

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (06-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> 


I think the brain dead Amerikans just love the beat, and don't give a shit for the words.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (06-25-2014),fyrenza (06-24-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

:Cool20:

----------

DeadEye (06-25-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

One of my Favorites...

----------


## Invayne

[QUOTE=LongTermGuy;335574]

[/QUOTE
Look at the honkies clapping their hands.....bitches don't know how to party....get off your asses, yo....LOL!

----------


## LongTermGuy

[QUOTE=Invayne;335722]


> [/QUOTE
> Look at the honkies clapping their hands.....bitches don't know how to party....get off your asses, yo....LOL!


Different times...I enjoyed that groups music in them days..


"She`s crazy about her Daddy".... :Smiley20:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Invayne (06-24-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (06-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (06-26-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (06-26-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

Steaming-Hot-cup-of-Coffee.jpg

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

Man_On_Fire_Denzel_Washington.jpg

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Dire, chilling, ass-rippingly harsh and creepy:

----------

LongTermGuy (06-26-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

After KMFDM, the Industrial I'm listening to most these days:

----------


## LongTermGuy

:Cool20:

----------



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

Ahhhhhhh...Marty Robbins..One of the greats! I also liked that little "Cantina" song of his...The one where the cowboy falls in love with the Mexican beauty and becomes an outlaw...

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> Ahhhhhhh...Marty Robbins..One of the greats! I also liked that little "Cantina" song of his...The one where the cowboy falls in love with the Mexican beauty and becomes an outlaw...

----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-27-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

What a voice!  :Smile:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (06-28-2014)

----------


## Viewpoint



----------

LongTermGuy (06-28-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Retro 1930s music: Kaiti Kink ..... inspired by the movie _Iron Sky.

_<i style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17.030000686645508px;">

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Shocking Blue - Venus 1969 `One Hit wonder`*

----------


## LongTermGuy

"Say your prayers little one 
Don`t forget my son
To include everyone
I tuck you in
walk within
Keep you free from sin
'til the sandman he comes 


Sleep with one eye open
Gripping your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
Take my hand 
We're off to never never-land"


<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------


## fyrenza



----------

LongTermGuy (06-29-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

fyrenza (06-29-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (07-02-2014),LongTermGuy (06-29-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> 


*I have not heard that in awhile!.....Thanks for the memory... :Smile:

----------


## Invayne



----------

LongTermGuy (06-30-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

`A selection of pictures from IDF Women Facebook page with appropriate music backing.` :Cool20: 

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (07-02-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-02-2014)

----------


## michaelr

@Trinnity, we have pretty much the same taste in music. That dates you kiddo!

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-02-2014),michaelr (07-02-2014)

----------


## Trinnity



----------

DeadEye (07-02-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (07-05-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-05-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (07-05-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

LongTermGuy (07-05-2014),OriginalCyn (07-05-2014),Toefoot (07-05-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

OriginalCyn (07-05-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Sorry ~ sort of got off on a Dead Man Walking thang ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------

LongTermGuy (07-05-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn



----------



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------



----------


## OriginalCyn

...By far the best cover version of the previous post (Lou Reed described it as "the best and most authentic version I have ever heard"):

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Speaking of Cowboy Junkies, my favorite song by them--I had the BIGGEST crush on Margo Timmins!!:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-05-2014),OriginalCyn (07-05-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

OriginalCyn (07-05-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


Holy shit! THAT song puts me SMACK in the middle of juniour high!!!

----------

LongTermGuy (07-05-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## OriginalCyn

> Holy shit! THAT song puts me SMACK in the middle of juniour high!!!


I was in the middle of 2nd Grade when it first came out, but in 1982 (9th grade) damn, did I used to have fun "pacing" at Mach One to this during the Speed Skate sessions at the roller rink.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-06-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

More "pacing" music:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-06-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> More "pacing" music:



MUSIC always brings in the Memories....Good or Bad times....But will always remain there... :Smile:

----------

OriginalCyn (07-06-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Remember the Name ~*

----------


## LongTermGuy

`Overnight, the circus came to town. But something's wrong  very wrong. The circus music, which should be cheerful, seems menacing. The attractions (especially the freak display) seem off, the cotton candy is a sickly shade of green, the knife thrower doesn't miss, and the clowns...well, the less said about the clowns the better.....`

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Average White Band - Pick up the pieces`*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

DeadEye (07-08-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-08-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-08-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

:Smiley20:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-08-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*You Aint Seen Nothing Yet!*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

OriginalCyn (07-10-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Time Has Come Today`*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------

DeadEye (07-10-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (07-10-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (07-10-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (07-10-2014),LongTermGuy (07-10-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## LongTermGuy

*Wartime Dancing (WWII)*

----------

DeadEye (07-10-2014),OriginalCyn (07-12-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*MAMBO N؛*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Drinkin' Gasoline`*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*.....The Hillbilly Moon Explosion ......watch.....*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`She Only Bitches When She Breathes`*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*The Wanderer*

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

LongTermGuy (07-12-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Get Down Tonight`

*"Baby, baby let's get together
Honey, honey me and you
And do the things, oh, do the things
That we like to do
Oh, do a little dance, make a little love,
Get down tonight, get down tonight
Do a little dance, make a little love
Get down tonight, get down tonight"

<span style="font-family: Arial, 'Trebuchet MS'; font-size: 12px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);">

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Sweet Caroline ~*

----------


## OriginalCyn

One of my all-time fave live recordings by The Floyd....

----------

LongTermGuy (07-13-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

A Good Night...sleep tight..song...

----------


## OriginalCyn

Hauntingly beautiful music, LTG....love it.

This is one of my favorite tunes to listen to once I'm snug as a bug in a rug. -- it almost always helps to transcend me into a relaxed state to fall asleep (or send my mind on a journey of some sort:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-14-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Hauntingly beautiful music, LTG....love it.
> 
> This is one of my favorite tunes to listen to once I'm snug as a bug in a rug. -- it almost always helps to transcend me into a relaxed state to fall asleep (or send my mind on a journey of some sort:



`Thanks...sorry but I changed it here...might be to haunting for some... :Smile: 

But I really like this song....you posted...alright going to bed good night..

----------


## OriginalCyn

LOL at the change you made!

Glad you liked the song I posted.

'Night to you as well...looking forward to seeing which tunes you share tomorrow  :Smile:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-14-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Blue Monday ~Road House Soundtrack~*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Ramblin' Gamblin' Man ~*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone`*

----------


## JustPassinThru

Without comment.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Without comment.


I LOVE McKennit!

She put out one of THE best Christmas albums I own or ever heard: 'To Drive the Cold Winter Way'.

Sometimes melancholy and depressing Christmas music, but I LIKE melancholy and depressing music, even at Christmas--it's the inner Goth in me... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OriginalCyn

Loreena McKinnett is AWESOME!!   :Headbang: 

******
This (entire album) is one of my absolute favorites -- it's great for relaxing, or (if you're in the mood), getting down to business  :Love5:   :Love3:   :Sex2:  .  I highly recommend it for the latter, especially if you're in a romantic mood  :Angel12:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

> Without comment.



`With Comment...

Good one...

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Commodores - Machine gun ~*

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Superstition ~*

----------


## OriginalCyn

For fans of Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure (and of clubbing in the late '80s....

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## OriginalCyn

.....Aaaaand for something competely different, this was my favorite song when I was 7 years old.  A bit of a backstory -- my parents knew Edgar and Johnny Winter going back to the late '60s/early '70s when they were at the start of their careers and kept in touch with them as they progressed, so I grew up listening to them, especially Edgar, along with Rick Derringer/White Trash.  Their live album was one of my favorites growing up, but I freaking *loved* this song when I was a kid.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


And for those who like their Mariachi music with Industrial Metal, there's THAT, too:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-15-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> And for those who like their Mariachi music with Industrial Metal, there's THAT, too:


 :Smiley20:  :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

OriginalCyn (07-15-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

Sweet. Weird Al has a new video:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-16-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

Wheeeee for Weird Al coming up with a new one!

If we're going to post parodies, this is one of my favorites:





For all the Classic Rock fans here, y'all will hopefully get a kick out of this:

----------

keymanjim (07-15-2014),LongTermGuy (07-16-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Confusion ~*

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I can't believe I let the occasion of Tommy Ramone's death pass without posting something to commemorate it here!!! I must remedy this at ONCE!!!:

'It's Alive' will always rank as one of the very greatest live albums of all time...from 1977...

----------

OriginalCyn (07-16-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Motorhead wrote a tribute song to The Ramones that was SO good that The Ramones actually included it in their OWN concerts. Motorhead was the first major metal band to incorporate a heavy punk influence into their music from early on, thereby giving rise to Speed and Thrash metal in the 80s.:




And here's a GREAT live version of this same song:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-16-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I might have posted this recently, I can remember, and don't care. I've really been rediscovering this band lately, and along with The Cure and Sisters of Mercy and Siouxsie and the Banshees few bands capture the classic mid-80s Goth Rock sound better than these guys, and this song is as haunting as hell, I've been playing it obsessively tonight:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## OriginalCyn

> I might have posted this recently, I can remember, and don't care. I've really been rediscovering this band lately, and along with The Cure and Sisters of Mercy and Siouxsie and the Banshees few bands capture the classic mid-80s Goth Rock sound better than these guys, and this song is as haunting as hell, I've been playing it obsessively tonight:


Dude....Clan of Xymox was one of my favorite bands back in the '80s, but that changed after I saw saw them in concert in 1991 when they were on tour promoting their album, _Phoenix_, the follow-up to the amazing, fantastic album _Twist of Shadows_.  

Unfortunately, the concert was awful and a huge disappointment.  For starters, _Phoenix_ was an absolute dud, and their song set was that entire album (as they were desperately trying to promote it), plus two songs from earlier releases - _A Day_ from their Eponymous album, and one of the tracks from _Medusa_ (their second album).  The didn't play a single song from _Twist of Shadows_ (which was by far their most successful album that spawned several monster hits on the club/electronica scene), which was released in 1989 and was still extremely relevant at the time, and the crowd was absolutely furious -- when they finished the set, the applause/appreciation from the crowd was tepid at best.  I almost felt bad for them, but not including any of the tracks from ToS was the most boneheaded decision they could have made, and it led to disastrous repercussions.

Clan of Xymox was classified as Dark Wave at that time, but their sound turned more Goth after Anka and Pieter quit the band following the _Phoenix_ disaster. 

My favorite tracks from _Twist of Shadows_:

----------



----------


## fyrenza

"Make me a bird ~ I'll fly away
Beyond the confines of this sick, sick game.
I said make me a bird and I'll fly, too.
Don't care where ~ just want to spend some time with you."

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Do it any way you wanna`*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Stones hit the Pop charts 50 years ago today ~

*<strong>

----------



----------


## LongTermGuy

*You Can't Always Get What You Want ...*

----------


## fyrenza

I never cared for the Stones ~

according to me, they only ever did ONE "good" song :




Haven't been able to listen to Janis' screeching for long enough to see if she did,

but I finally found Dylan's one goodie :




It's like, these folks couldn't carry a TUNE in a bucket,
and FORGET any of that staying On Key malarkey.
<sigh>

----------


## fyrenza

Which pretty much explains why/how I got perma-banned from the very first forum I ever joined,

which was a Music site.

----------

LongTermGuy (07-18-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Which pretty much explains why/how I got perma-banned from the very first forum I ever joined,
> 
> which was a Music site.


*

*I Like all music ....in general...stuff I get tired of ...I go to another song.* :Cool20:

----------


## fyrenza

I love *some*, of every genre, but most is pure crap, imho ~

filler, in the truest sense of the word,
because they used it to fill the albums.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LongTermGuy

~ "If You double cross me and leave me alive... YOU KNOW NOTHING OF TUCO!!!! nothing AT ALL!" ~

----------


## fyrenza

> some weird vid music


For Theme Music, look no further than :




If you prefer, there's also a KILLER cover :

----------

LongTermGuy (07-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> 


Saw them at an outdoor concert in Japan

They were nothing to write home, about,
but it could have been the massive quantity of acid I took.

there's one song, but it's so obscure,
and I can't listen to them without flashing,
so ...

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## fyrenza

You should start a Theme Song thread!

----------


## LongTermGuy

> You should start a Theme Song thread!



Hey its late...just havin some music fun....I'm happy with all music in one area...unless you want to start one?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Dude....Clan of Xymox was one of my favorite bands back in the '80s, but that changed after I saw saw them in concert in 1991 when they were on tour promoting their album, _Phoenix_, the follow-up to the amazing, fantastic album _Twist of Shadows_.  
> 
> Unfortunately, the concert was awful and a huge disappointment.  For starters, _Phoenix_ was an absolute dud, and their song set was that entire album (as they were desperately trying to promote it), plus two songs from earlier releases - _A Day_ from their Eponymous album, and one of the tracks from _Medusa_ (their second album).  The didn't play a single song from _Twist of Shadows_ (which was by far their most successful album that spawned several monster hits on the club/electronica scene), which was released in 1989 and was still extremely relevant at the time, and the crowd was absolutely furious -- when they finished the set, the applause/appreciation from the crowd was tepid at best.  I almost felt bad for them, but not including any of the tracks from ToS was the most boneheaded decision they could have made, and it led to disastrous repercussions.
> 
> Clan of Xymox was classified as Dark Wave at that time, but their sound turned more Goth after Anka and Pieter quit the band following the _Phoenix_ disaster. 
> 
> My favorite tracks from _Twist of Shadows_:




I can hear Darkwave elements in Xymox's music, and they may have more or less begun all that, with Dead Can Dance, but to me the stereotypical Darkwave sound is the stuff brought out in the 4AD and Projekt record labels--of which I have a LOT, and which I LOVE. Really atmospheric, ethereal, mystical, poetic stuff! I can't get enough of it, from The Cocteau Twins on:




Here's an Ethereal Darkwave cover of the Blue Oyster Cult classic 'Don't Feat the Reaper' by Unto Ashes--weird, haunting and wonderful!




Maybe my favourite Dead Can Dance song:




And this stunning, profoundly moving, nostalgic, tear-inducing cover of the How the Grinch Stole Christmas song, 'Welcome Christmas by Love Spirals Downwards




And I can't end this without this perfect evocation of a perfect summer day by The Cocteau Twins

----------

LongTermGuy (07-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A bunch I've only just discovered is REALLY starting to grow on me, with their take on medieval tunes, reminding me of Dead Can Dance's later work:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-19-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Yaateeh Shiyzh

----------

LongTermGuy (07-19-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The first time I encountered this music was on David Lynch's immortal TV series 'Twin Peaks', especially the theme song 'Falling' as sung by Julee Cruise. Can't get this out of my head any more than I can get the series out of my head:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

sachem (07-19-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------

DeadEye (07-19-2014),LongTermGuy (07-19-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------

DeadEye (07-19-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ The_Man_Comes_Around ~*


"There's a man going around taking names 
And he decides who to free and who to blame
Everybody won't be treated all the same
There'll be a golden ladder reaching down
When the Man comes around......

"The hairs on your arm will stand up 
At the terror in each sip and in each sup
Will you partake of that last offered cup?
Or disappear into the potter's ground
When the Man comes around"

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------

DeadEye (07-19-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Minnie the Moocher ~ Cab Calloway ~*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Back Door Man ~*

----------


## fyrenza

Woke up with this on my mind :

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Hoochie Coochie Man ~*

----------


## DeadEye

Lets take this to another level

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye

^^^

----------


## LongTermGuy

85-wolf.jpg

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

OriginalCyn (07-25-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (07-25-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ king nothing ~*


"Then it all crashes down
And you break your crown
And you point your finger
But there's no one around

Just want one thing
Just to play the king
But the castle's crumbled
And you're left with just a name

Where's your crown, King Nothing?"

-Metallica.﻿

----------


## JustPassinThru

Ready for some old-time, three-decades-old white-man's seduction music?

This hit me when I found it.  Memories...blast from the past...

----------

LongTermGuy (07-26-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Rico suave ~*


`Translation: "Rico Suave" means Rich and smooth... Like Skippy peanut butter`

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17.030000686645508px;">

.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

LongTermGuy (07-26-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ oooooh yeah ~*

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger



----------

Virgil Jones (07-26-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

Virgil Jones (07-26-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Miles Davis... Live in Vienna, 1973... full concert... deal with it...

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (07-26-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (07-26-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Gil Evans and the Monday Night Orchestra... must've seen them a hundred times...

No video...

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## hoytmonger

Terry Bozzio, all cymbal drum kit...




The greatest drummer that ever lived.

----------


## hoytmonger

More of the world's greatest drummer beating on some skins...

----------

LongTermGuy (07-26-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

The world's greatest drummer... back in the day... playing with the world's greatest electric guitar player...

----------

Invayne (07-27-2014),LongTermGuy (07-26-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

LongTermGuy (07-27-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## LongTermGuy

:Kermit:

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

sotmfs (07-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

hoytmonger (07-27-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## hoytmonger



----------

sotmfs (07-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## LongTermGuy

"Troglodyte (Cave Man)" from 1972, one of the weirdest, hardest funk jams you'll ever hear. It kicks off with spoken word introduction, eases into a rhythm, shifts into drive and then just keeps going, one hard riff that moves through the track -- about a cave man looking for love --

----------

hoytmonger (07-27-2014),Invayne (07-27-2014),sotmfs (07-27-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> "Troglodyte (Cave Man)" from 1972, one of the weirdest, hardest funk jams you'll ever hear. It kicks off with spoken word introduction, eases into a rhythm, shifts into drive and then just keeps going, one hard riff that moves through the track -- about a cave man looking for love --


I remember this song!! Thanks!!

----------

LongTermGuy (07-27-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

christina-hendricks-hot.jpg

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-28-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-28-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

I remember(I was 14)sitting with My Father in our 1954 Buick listening to the radio getting information on what was happening.

https://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...lackout%201965

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-28-2014),sotmfs (07-28-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-28-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

LongTermGuy (07-28-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*Never Surrender (Album Version)*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In a weird, troubled mood today, probably because there's weirdly autumnal weather and the sense of summer soon ending, and the descent into the maelstrom after that...and when I'm in that mood, one of the things I do is listen to Dead Can Dance...

----------

LongTermGuy (07-29-2014),OriginalCyn (07-29-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

This unsettled, dark moodiness brings out the hidden  goth in me, never very far from the surface...time for some Faith and the Muse, then, too:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-29-2014),OriginalCyn (07-29-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> In a weird, troubled mood today, probably because there's weirdly autumnal weather and the sense of summer soon ending, and the descent into the maelstrom after that...and when I'm in that mood, one of the things I do is listen to Dead Can Dance...



*​Thinking music..*

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Events in the world these days have driven me to :wumpscut:, darkest of the black for dark times:







All very cheery, optimistic stuff....

----------


## Robert Urbanek

> Events in the world these days have driven me to :wumpscut:, darkest of the black for dark times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All very cheery, optimistic stuff....


Well, Ghost, if you like dark, bombastic "spiritual" music, you might enjoy this:

----------

LongTermGuy (07-30-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Quiet Slumber*

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Well, Ghost, if you like dark, bombastic "spiritual" music, you might enjoy this:


One of my all-time favourite movies, with some of the most spectacular feats of acting I've EVER seen.

I alos remember the soundtrack as being exceptionally impressive, and, that selection confirms it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> 


I LOVED this song when I was a kid, as I had recently discovered van Gough's work before it came out and for months I wanted to become an artist!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

We ALL feel what this song says every so often, it hits home all too often...I'd date the chick reciting this based on her voice alone, never mind how she looks...

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

In an age of super-boredom, hype and mediocrity, celebrate relentlessness, menace to society...

----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014)

----------


## sachem



----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014),sotmfs (07-31-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On`* :Headbang:

----------

sotmfs (07-31-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

LongTermGuy (07-31-2014)

----------


## Shoey

A song for @fyrenza 






I'll be your sugar in the morning
And the sweet stuff you need at night
And you can just make believe
When it comes down to makin love
I'll satisfy your every need
And every fantasy you think up...  :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (07-31-2014),LongTermGuy (07-31-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Good Night Song

*<strong>

----------

Shoey (08-01-2014),Virgil Jones (08-01-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

LongTermGuy (08-02-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Recharging my batteries this morning with one of my signature bands, Type O Negative. Some Doom Metal purist snobs disapprove of this band, but I've never had much time for genre purists, I prefer bands who, while adhering to a general style, feel free to step out of it and experiment. The late, great Peter Steele, their frontman, used to say that the two major influences on his music were Black Sabbath and the Beatles, and you can hear both influences very clearly in their music, as well as a strong touch of thrash and even hardcore [Steele's other band was Crossover Thrash asskickers 'Carnivore'].

Another aspect of their music is their sardonic, often self-deprecating humour; Steele was a VERY funny guy. He was also strongly conservative, something I found out _long_ after I started listening to them after I found several interviews of him on Youtube. Which, of course, made me like him even more! :Headbang: 

A great, satirical song both lampooning and appreciating goth girls...




Best song about werewolves ever made, beautifully set to clips from the Underworld movies...




Best song about threesomes ever made... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

LongTermGuy (08-02-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A night for the Sisters of Mercy...Eldritch is a dick, but he's made some first-rate music:

----------

LongTermGuy (08-02-2014),OriginalCyn (08-02-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Purple People Eater (1958)*

----------

sotmfs (08-02-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

sotmfs (08-02-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (08-02-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (08-02-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (08-02-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

"Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In)"

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Walk Don't Run`*

----------


## Network

I don't see the metal thread, thus shalt corrupt the music thread.





@4:40

"My heart was a war drum beat
By jugular cults in eerie jungle vaults
When number thirteen fell in My lap
Lips and skin like sin, a Venus Mantrap
My appetite whetted, storm crows wheeled
At the blurred edges or reason 'til I was fulfilled
Whors d'oeuvres eaten, I tucked Her into
A grave coffin fit for the Queen of Spades
She went out like the light in My mind
Her face an avalanche of pearl, of ruby wine...
Much was a flux, but the mouth once good for fucks
Came from retirement to prove She had not lost Her touch
I kissed Her viciously, maliciously, religiously
But when has ONE been able TO best separate the THREE?
I know I'm sick as Dahmer did, but this is what I do
Aah, aah, ahh, I'll let you sleep when I am through..."

----------


## keymanjim

A little blast to the past.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Ahhhhh....yes.. a little more Green Onions....* :Headbang: *

*<strong><span style="color:#006400;"><font size="3">

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`You Can't Always Get What You Want...but if you try sometimes...you get what you need...`


*

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

Invayne (08-09-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------

fyrenza (08-11-2014),LongTermGuy (08-10-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Barbra Streisand Says Goodnight* :Smiley20:

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Crunch



----------


## fyrenza



----------

LongTermGuy (08-11-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Crunch



----------

LongTermGuy (08-11-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

` Jeannie performing Spinning Wheel`

----------


## Crunch



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*
~ Fire ~ 

*<strong><font size="3"><span style="color:#ff0000;">

*

*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`​To a friend:*

<strong>

----------


## Crunch



----------


## fyrenza

It's TWO 4 2-Toos-day :

----------

LongTermGuy (08-12-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

`What goes up, must come down
Spinnin' wheel, got ta go round
Talkin' 'bout your troubles it's a cryin' sin
Ride a painted pony,
Let the spinnin' wheel spin

Ya got no money, and ya
Ya got no home
Spinnin' wheel all alone
Talkin' 'bout your troubles and ya
Ya never learn
Ride a painted pony,
Let the spinnin' wheel turn.........................

----------

fyrenza (08-12-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Connie Francis - Everybody's Somebody's Fool`*

----------


## fyrenza



----------

sotmfs (08-14-2014)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (08-14-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

LongTermGuy (08-14-2014)

----------


## Crunch



----------

hoytmonger (08-15-2014)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## LongTermGuy

`And she'll have fun fun fun
'Til her daddy takes the T-Bird away
(Fun fun fun 'til her daddy takes the T-Bird away)!

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------


## hoytmonger

> 


I've seen Les Claypool in many of his incarnations, he's a leftist stooge but he can play the bass and create some entertaining music.
I would've liked to see him collaborate with Frank Zappa.

----------


## hoytmonger

I was there...




Then saw Les play with his own band the following night.

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

#nosebleed levels of cuteness from about @40 to 70 secs.

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Dark Night ~

<span id="eow-title" class="watch-title  " dir="ltr" title="The Blasters - Dark Night [HQ Audiosurf]" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; border: 0px; background: transparent;">

*

----------


## hoytmonger

No video... just music.

Turn up the sound and enjoy...

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Bad Things ~*

----------

hoytmonger (08-16-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

I'll change it to the movie version...

----------

LongTermGuy (08-16-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> 


*

`Always enjoyed Tito and the Tarantulas...especially this song....!*

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Afternoon Delight ~*  :Smiley20:

----------

Shoey (08-19-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> *~ Afternoon Delight ~*







Shake it out! Shake it OUT!!! GAWD, I've always hated that song....LMAO!!

----------

LongTermGuy (08-17-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*Disco Inferno*

----------


## Network

It's the big one, Elizabeth, dagger to the heart. If only the other 2 were singing. But hey, they can't be the hottest, coolest And best Engrish singers.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## LongTermGuy

*Last man On earth*

----------


## Shoey

@fyrenza

Here's my long distance dedication song from my PC to yours.  :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (08-19-2014),LongTermGuy (08-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

SLOW your roll, sweetie!  ROFL!

----------

LongTermGuy (08-19-2014),Shoey (08-19-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Like this @ fyrenza ? (Nope)

How about this @fyrenza ?

[COLOR=#333333]<space>@<screen name>

[/COLOR @fyrenza

(I don't think your ready for this jelly.. )

----------

fyrenza (08-19-2014),LongTermGuy (08-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

<~  _MELTING_


What a nice way to start 2-4-twos-day!  THANK YOU!  x0x

----------

Shoey (08-19-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Shoey gets on the dance floor...

Shoey spins..

Round and round he goes...

Slips on a banana peel..

Whoa Nellie!

----------

LongTermGuy (08-19-2014)

----------


## Shoey

_Shoey throws some cardboard down..._

_Starts break dancin.._

_Look at Shoey go.._

_Does the "pop lock"_

_Get your groove on and let me charge your battery babe.. @fyrenza...

_<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-style: italic; background-color: rgb(242, 246, 248);">

----------

LongTermGuy (08-19-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

My tastes "evolved" into loving me some Trance, but it just doesn't have the POP of disco.

Thank you for the tunez!!!

----------

Shoey (08-19-2014)

----------


## Shoey

@fyrenza

My all time favorite Steely Dan song.

----------


## Crunch



----------

fyrenza (08-19-2014),LongTermGuy (08-19-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Matt

How about this??  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## LongTermGuy

*~ Stayin' Alive ~*

----------


## Crunch

This is for all you fans of twerking

----------

Mordent (08-20-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`I Can Make You Dance`
*<strong><span style="color:#000000;"><font size="2">

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

hoytmonger (08-22-2014)

----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch

A little song for all those people in love out there.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Crunch



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## LongTermGuy

`When I was just a little girl
I asked my mother what will I be
Will I be pretty will I be rich
Here's what she said to me

Que Sera Sera
Whatever will be will be
The future's not ours to see
Que Sera Sera
What will be will be`

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">

----------


## Crunch

WTF?

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Best All Time Silly/Goofy Song:

*<strong style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 11px; background-color: rgb(245, 245, 255);">

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

LongTermGuy (08-23-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

OptimaFemina (09-22-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (08-25-2014),hoytmonger (08-23-2014),LongTermGuy (08-24-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

LongTermGuy (08-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (08-25-2014),LongTermGuy (08-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (08-29-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Svante

.



.

----------


## Svante

.
Sofia Jannok is beautiful Sammi singer. She is singing in a park in Stockholm and Queen Silvia is there with Gustaf  :Smile: 





.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Svante

.
Sanni Kurkisuo she has beautiful voice   
 . 



.

----------


## Svante

.
Nemo it is good song by Tarja and Marco   :Cool:  
 . 



.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DriftingSand

One of my favorite Cat Stevens songs/Ghost Town:

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Invayne (09-02-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

DeadEye (09-03-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

DeadEye (09-03-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DeadEye



----------

DriftingSand (09-03-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## hoytmonger

I'm on a Lera Lynn kick... this one's awesome...

----------

DeadEye (09-13-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

hoytmonger (09-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

hoytmonger (09-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

hoytmonger (09-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

fyrenza (09-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

crank it up

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (09-18-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

It's lovely, @fyrenza, just beautiful.




> 



*"Here With Me"
(x Robot Koch)

Caught in the riptide
I was searching for the truth
There was a reason
I collided into you

Calling your name in the midnight hour
Reaching for you from the endless dream
So many miles between us now
But you are always here with me

Nobody knows why
Nobody knows how and 
This feeling begins just like a spark
Tossing and turning inside of your heart
Exploding in the dark

Calling your name in the midnight hour
Reaching for you from the endless dream
So many miles between us now
But you are always here with me

Oh inside me
I find my way
Back to you
Back to you

Calling your name in the midnight hour
Reaching for you from the endless dream
So many miles between us now
But you are always here with me

Two words
In your hands
In your hearts
It's whole universe

You are always here with me


*

----------


## fyrenza

It's a secular song, but it's also a hymn.

What are the "two words?"  

(I think I know them)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne

Getting cooler out there....

----------

fyrenza (09-18-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-03-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-04-2014),LongTermGuy (09-30-2014)

----------


## Shoey

@fyrenza 

Long distance dedication to my bootylicious babe.. :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (10-03-2014)

----------


## Invayne

NRBQ...high school! They wore this one out....

----------


## Invayne

I like Feat's "Rocket" better!  :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Long distance dedication to my good friend @fyrenza  :Wink:

----------

fyrenza (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Let's go way back, to 1980 and listen to the master of the talk box, Roger Troutman and his funky ZAPP band.

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

.
 @Shoey :

----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

@fyrenza

A classic country song from the 1970's.

----------


## fyrenza

.
Back atcha :

----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

.
Classic Rock ...  ROCKS!

----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Love this tune by Boz Scaggs, especially the drums....

----------

fyrenza (10-08-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

.
I really like this Dolly song, too :

----------

Shoey (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

1970's music brings back such precious memories. Great R&B song from 1976.

----------

fyrenza (10-08-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Classic from the 1980's.

----------

fyrenza (10-08-2014)

----------


## goosey



----------

Shoey (10-09-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Nice, inspirational, motivational contemporary Christian song from 1995.

----------


## goosey



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (10-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (10-16-2014),Shoey (10-13-2014)

----------


## Shoey

Classic rock, feelin' groovy....

----------

fyrenza (10-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (10-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Robert Urbanek (10-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-16-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This one is truly awesome

----------

DeadEye (10-23-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

For @shooey :

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (10-23-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## nonsqtr

For 500 brownie points and a sterling internet reputation "forever", identify the woman playing the keyboards in this video:




(Hint: she's a Grammy winner).

----------

Invayne (10-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

texmaster (10-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

texmaster (10-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## texmaster



----------

DeadEye (10-24-2014)

----------


## texmaster



----------

DeadEye (10-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster



----------


## texmaster



----------

DeadEye (10-24-2014)

----------


## texmaster



----------

DeadEye (10-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> For 500 brownie points and a sterling internet reputation "forever", identify the woman playing the keyboards in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hint: she's a Grammy winner).


Sheryl Crow...  :Smiley20:

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-24-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (10-25-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (10-25-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (10-25-2014)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Sheryl Crow...


Ding ding ding... we have a winner!

Sheryl Crow it is.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza

For ALL of y'all :

----------

DeadEye (10-26-2014)

----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Network

ISIS in the media
ISIS one of my favorite bands.

post metal, polyrhythmz

----------


## nonsqtr



----------


## Network

Let's open up this pit.
bumpbump

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Network

for new member @arcturus

----------


## goosey



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## goosey



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## goosey

For Usfan



 @usfan

----------

usfan (11-12-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## goosey



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Pixie (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs

https://www.yahoo.com/movies/see-gle...618559592.html

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Pixie (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (11-16-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Diana Krall is very special, I have known that for a long time now

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> Diana Krall is very special, I have known that for a long time now


Yes but so is Nora

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Yes but so is Nora


I love Nora more than I can say.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye

> I love Nora more than I can say.

----------


## DeadEye

This is for those who think they know me

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Pixie (11-16-2014)

----------


## Pixie



----------

DeadEye (11-16-2014),Virgil Jones (11-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Virgil Jones (11-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Virgil Jones (11-17-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (11-19-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (11-19-2014),Invayne (11-18-2014),michaelr (11-17-2014),Virgil Jones (11-17-2014)

----------


## piOS

This is one of the better contemporary mandarin language songs:

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (11-22-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs

Some nice tunes ,
*Anonymous*

----------


## Toefoot



----------

DeadEye (11-22-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (11-22-2014)

----------


## squidward

incredible!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Toefoot



----------

fyrenza (11-23-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------

Invayne (11-25-2014),sotmfs (11-25-2014)

----------


## sotmfs

> 


Favorite song of a very close friend that died last Holiday season.Thanks Toefoot!

----------


## Toefoot



----------

sotmfs (11-25-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Toefoot



----------

Invayne (11-25-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I so want summer back! 

Here's summer with a dark and sinister twist, an ironic and beautifully done cover of the bland top 40 hit from the 70s, with trippy notes over Peter Steele's deep bass voice...

Type O Negative - Summer Breeze:

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DeadEye (12-02-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Toefoot



----------

fyrenza (12-03-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

sotmfs (12-03-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I watched the second video, it looks like a man, baby

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DeadEye (12-04-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Network



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Network



----------

DeadEye (12-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A fun ass-ripper from the 90s...
Butthole Surfers - Who Was in My Room Last Night …:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Your avatar has to be the cutest girl in history

----------

DeadEye (12-06-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

A song to celebrate my return from infracted member purgatory...
Spirit Caravan - Kill Ugly Naked:

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Toefoot (12-17-2014)

----------


## Toefoot



----------

fyrenza (12-17-2014),sotmfs (12-17-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Network



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Virgil Jones (12-19-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Virgil Jones (12-19-2014)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (12-20-2014),Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (12-20-2014),Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This one fits the season, and the mention of Dianna Krall gets my heart pumping.

----------

DeadEye (12-20-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That one is better than I can say

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (12-20-2014)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I used to have that Doolin Dalton Eagles Album, many years ago, that song almost escapes me, but it must be from that album

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Toefoot

Someone help me out with the video..

Someone and someone were down by the pond
Looking for something to plant in the lawn

Out in the fields they were turning the soil
I'm sitting here hoping this water will boil

When I look through the windows and out on the road
They're bringing me presents and saying hello

Singing words, words between the lines of age
Words, words between the lines of age

I was a junkman selling you cars
Washing your windows and shining your stars

Thinking your mind was my own in a dream
And what would you wonder and how would it seem?

Living in castles a bit at a time
The King started laughing and talking in rhyme

Singing words, words between the lines of age
Words, words between the lines of age

----------


## Toefoot

My hats off to Vincent Price...

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (12-27-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Someone help me out with the video..
> 
> Someone and someone were down by the pond
> Looking for something to plant in the lawn
> 
> Out in the fields they were turning the soil
> I'm sitting here hoping this water will boil
> 
> When I look through the windows and out on the road
> ...

----------

Toefoot (12-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Toefoot (12-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Toefoot (12-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Toefoot (12-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

Whoa, what a find! And I was there!

----------

Toefoot (12-24-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Merry Christmas Invayne......




> Whoa, what a find! And I was there!

----------

Invayne (12-24-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Merry Christmas Invayne......


Same to you, Toefoot!

----------


## fyrenza



----------



----------


## QuaseMarco

I really like this group .... I have their first CD that came out in 2000. So many good cuts on that album.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> My hats off to Vincent Price...


GREAT song, from a GREAT album (maybe his last indisputably great album), by a GREAT artist of 70s hard rock.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

This ever so relevant TODAY as it was in 1994 when it was released on The Last Temptation album.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (12-27-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Playing a LOT of TON this holidays.

You will be missed, Peter Steele...superb songwriter in his genre...
Type O Negative - Love You To Death [OFFICIAL VID…:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

TYPE O NEGATIVE Be My Druidess 494Remastered:

----------



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## QuaseMarco

Another great cut!

----------


## QuaseMarco

> TYPE O NEGATIVE Be My Druidess 494Remastered


Geez...... banned again?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (01-01-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

@DeadEye, you and I must be close to the same age.

----------


## DeadEye

> @DeadEye, you and I must be close to the same age.


67 I have noticed we have a few things in common.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Geez...... banned again?


I guess this happens a lot then lol?

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones

>

----------

DeadEye (01-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Gotta love that^^^big band sound.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (01-01-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## fyrenza

For @OceanloverOH,

again :

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## fyrenza

This song is so h0pful in it's innocence of wishing, imho :




Too bad that the sad Truth of the matter is that you can never go back. <sigh>

----------

Invayne (01-13-2015),Virgil Jones (01-13-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Clever video, enjoyed her song and lyrics.




> This song is so h0pful in it's innocence of wishing, imho :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that the sad Truth of the matter is that you can never go back. <sigh>

----------

fyrenza (01-13-2015)

----------


## Sunrise

Men loving their woman and women loving their man. I love the good ole days. I play this on the guitar for my sweetheart.

----------


## michaelr

> This song is so h0pful in it's innocence of wishing, imho :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad that the sad Truth of the matter is that you can never go back. <sigh>


Not a fan of this. I try to not look back. I'd hope I have  my best before me.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

This performance is truly awesome

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (01-17-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Jeez lady, that is a great video. Thank you for that, post more like it

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Network



----------


## Network

\m/

----------


## Network

And all she did was stare, and stare and stare and stare!!

----------


## Network

^woah
haven't seen that particular vid mixed with Dracooolya. Shit's creepy.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

For @OceanloverOH ~

----------


## fyrenza



----------

Invayne (01-21-2015)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## fyrenza

"Bird songs"   :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza

What is WITH you people???  pffft!  Scorpions :







WAKE UPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fyrenza

Hello???  Good grief ...

Bees :

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## EvilObamaClone

Well, I now have a new song thanks to that other thread that posted it with a dash cam cop video. It's Taylor Swift's Shake It Off.

This song is now stuck in my head and will be for a while.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

Pick a band ~ ANY band/artist ~ post 2 of your fav songs/vids.  Easy, right?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LCgreat



----------

DeadEye (01-28-2015)

----------


## fyrenza

This could also go in @Network's "Beautiful Women Performing Music" thread, eh?   :Wink:

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

To go with my post to the CIA / Mossad thread

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

DeadEye (02-11-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Crunch



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (02-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (02-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=wzr6pBjWtDc

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Here is some independent music for it. It was created for the role playing game Vampire The Masquerade. It's called Music From the Succubus Club, and it is a soundtrack that features different artists. 

This first video is called Deception by a European band called Cruxshadows:




And i've heard several songs by the group and think they are actually Christians.

Here's the official video to the song:




Ve forewarned, they are Gothic style in appearance. But they do make some pretty good music.

----------


## sotmfs



----------

OptimaFemina (02-24-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (02-24-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## Crunch



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (03-06-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## EvilObamaClone

My favorite resist tyranny song:

----------


## lizardking



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

DeadEye (03-08-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LCgreat

Wow Marvin, sound's great in rehearsal.Greatness!!!

<div id="fb-root"></div><script>(function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script><div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1075608045800124" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1075608045800124">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/tyrese">Tyrese Gibson</a>.</div></div>

----------


## LCgreat

This is the video I was trying to post above this one.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Mr Mojo Risin* is an anagram (A word, phrase, or name  formed by rearranging the letters of another)  for _Jim Morris*_ name. He  believed or at least stated he was going to be reincarnated and come  back as Mr. Mojo Risin.
*
 What does “Mojo Risin” mean?*






 The word Mojo has its roots in voodoo but was adopted into the early blues culture and  refers to one’s sexual prowess. Jim Morrison created an ingenious  anagram of his name by re-arranging the letters to spell “Mr. Mojo  Risin.” He sang that phrase repeatedly in the bridge section of the song  “L.A. Woman.” 

The ever-accelerating tempo that John Densmore plays  under Jim’s lyrics in that section of the song creates a rhythmic  analogy. Rumors have persisted that if Jim Morrison had indeed faked his  death, then he would contact the remaining members of the band using  “Mr. Mojo Risin” as a pseudonym.


_Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows?
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light?

Or just another lost angel
City of night
City of night
City of night
City of night
Woo, c’mon 

__L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman, Sunday afternoon
L.A. Woman, Sunday afternoon
L.A. Woman, Sunday afternoon
Drive through your suburbs
Into your blues
Into your blues, yeah
Into your blue, blue, blues
Into your blues
Ohh, yeah

_
_I see your hair is burnin’
Hills are filled with fire
If they say I never loved you
You know they are a liar
Drivin’ down your freeways
Midnight alleys roam

Cops in cars, the topless bars
Never saw a woman
So alone, so alone
So alone, so alone

Motel money, murder madness
Let’s change the mood from glad to sadness

_
_Mr. Mojo risin’, Mr. Mojo risin’
Mr. Mojo risin’, Mr. Mojo risin’
Got to keep on risin’
Mr. Mojo risin’, Mr. Mojo risin’
Mojo risin’, gotta Mojo risin’
Mr. Mojo risin’, gotta keep on risin’
Ridin’, ridin’
Gone ridin’, ridin’
Gone ridin’, ridin’
I gotta ridin’, ridin’
Well, ridin’, ridin’
I gotta, wooo, yeah, ridin’
Woah
Yeah

_
_Well, I just got into town about an hour ago
Took a look around, see which way the wind blow
Where the little girls in their Hollywood bungalows?
Are you a lucky little lady in the city of light?
Or just another lost angel

City of night
City of night
City of night
City of night
Woah, c’mon
_
_L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman
L.A. Woman, you’re my woman
Oh little L.A. Woman, little L.A. Woman
L.A.
Woman, woman
L.A. Woman, c’mon_


http://m100group.com/2012/03/31/who-...oes-even-mean/

_*I presume the writer meant Jim Morrison._

----------

NuYawka (03-14-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> *Mr Mojo Risin* is an anagram (A word, phrase, or name  formed by rearranging the letters of another)  for _Jim Morris*_ name. He  believed or at least stated he was going to be reincarnated and come  back as Mr. Mojo Risin.
> *
>  What does Mojo Risin mean?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quintessential Morrison. 
Unforgettable song, one of his best.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Toefoot

_


CONCEPT:

Animals_ is the child of a Waters concept. Loosely based on George Orwell's political fable _Animal Farm_, its lyrics describe various classes in society as different kinds of animals: the combative dogs, despotic ruthless pigs, and the "mindless and unquestioning herd" of sheep. Whereas the novella focuses on Stalinism, the album is a critique of capitalism and differs again in that the sheep eventually rise up to overpower the dogs.

The album was developed from a collection of unrelated songs into a concept which, in the words of author Glenn Povey, "described the apparent social and moral decay of society, likening the human condition to that of mere animals".

Apart from its critique of society, the album is also a part-response to the punk rock movement, which grew in popularity as a nihilistic statement against the prevailing social and political conditions, and also a reaction to the general complacency and nostalgia that appeared to surround rock music. 

Pink Floyd were an obvious target for punk musicians, notably Johnny Rotten, who wore a Pink Floyd T-shirt on which the words "I hate" had been written in ink. Drummer Nick Mason later stated that he welcomed the "Punk Rock insurrection" and viewed it as a welcome return to the underground scene from which Pink Floyd had grown. 

In 1977 he produced The Damned's second album, _Music for Pleasure_, at Britannia Row. In his 2008 book _Comfortably Numb_, author Mark Blake argues that "Dogs" contains some of David Gilmour's finest work; although the guitarist sings only one lead vocal, his performance is "explosive".The song also contains notable contributions from keyboardist Richard Wright, which echo the funereal synthesizer sounds used on the band's previous album, _Wish You Were Here_.

 "Pigs (Three Different Ones)" is audibly similar to "Have a Cigar", with bluesy guitar fills and elaborate bass lines. Of the song's three pigs, the only one directly identified is morality campaigner Mary Whitehouse, who amongst other things is described as a "house-proud town mouse".

 "Sheep" contains a modified version of Psalm 23, which continues the traditional "The Lord is my shepherd" with words like "he maketh me to hang on hooks in high places and converteth me to lamb cutlets" (referring to the sheep of the title). 

Towards the end of the song, the eponymous sheep rise up and kill the dogs, but later retire back to their homes. The album is book-ended by each half of "Pigs on the Wing", a simple love song in which a glimmer of hope is offered despite the anger expressed in the album's three other songs. Described by author Andy Mabbett as "[sitting] in stark contrast to the heavyweight material between them", the two halves of the song were heavily influenced by Waters' relationship with his then-girlfriend


Worth reading the lyrics.


PINK FLOYD ANIMALS LYRICS:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pink-floyd-lyrics.com%2Fhtml%2Fanimals-lyrics.html&ei=MmkVVZztGYSfggSGmoDABQ&usg=AFQjCNFw  tx304boYEmAjFZIW0wyHnv3UNA&bvm=bv.89381419,d.eXY

----------

DeadEye (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

Summer is coming, small time concerts at Bancroft park in Old Colorado City bring out the swing.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

My all time favorite big band song. We used to play this in high school. When high schools had a music program.

----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Another one of my favorites.

----------

Toefoot (03-27-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This was one of my sisters favorites.

----------


## DeadEye

I liked this one

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This is one of my favorites

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Toefoot

Help, I have done it again
I have been here many times before
Hurt myself again today
And the worst part is there's no one else to blame

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Ouch I have lost myself again
Lost myself and I am nowhere to be found,
Yeah I think that I might break
I've lost myself again and I feel unsafe

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small and needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

goosey (03-29-2015)

----------


## goosey



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LCgreat



----------

DeadEye (04-05-2015)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza

This is touted as "The World's Only Christian Football Waltz"!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

DeadEye (04-05-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (04-05-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (04-05-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Greatest music video ever, I challenge someone to beat that

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## LCgreat



----------

DeadEye (04-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## St James

John Prine - Hello In There



I've always had a weakness for solid folk...............
Prine is one of the last of the troubadours...............

----------


## St James

yet another social statement.....................

----------


## St James

for those who are in the death throes of a bad day......

----------


## St James

at 62, I'm running pretty thin on friends........................got a couple that are still around, tho

----------


## St James

to wrap the John Prine thing up on a humorous note:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## St James

@DeadEye that sure brings back some memories

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> @DeadEye that sure brings back some memories


Memories are all we have when we get old. I've lived a full life.

----------

HoneyBee (04-23-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Great post DeadEye, I have always loved Norah Jones. She has a class and a sense of soul all her own, with that raspy perfect voice

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

In case some of you haven't noticed I love music. Not all music but most. I find it so fascinating that so many different sounds can be created from basic instruments. It just amazes me how creative some people are. Maybe that is one of the reasons God put us here, to create.

----------


## Virgil Jones

Slow down DeadEye, this is fun. I like your songs

----------


## DeadEye

> 


This too is one of the reasons God put us here. To help one another, to show his glory in kindness and love.

----------


## Virgil Jones

I agree, it is nice to watch people helping each other

----------


## Virgil Jones

It is not so much the style of the music, I like all sorts. Your posts are great, it is nice to meet you in this way. I will try to find a song you may like.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015),OptimaFemina (05-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Green Sleeves was always kind of creepy, I never knew what it meant

----------


## Virgil Jones

Japan is 99% white, they are allowed to do that because they do not believe that they are evil

----------


## DeadEye

This goes out to our beloved OceanloverOH.

----------


## HoneyBee

> Green Sleeves was always kind of creepy, I never knew what it meant





I think  of king Henry the eighth and his Anne bolyen.

----------


## goosey

> Japan is *99% white*, they are allowed to do that because they do not believe that they are evil

----------


## DeadEye

I miss Levon.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

OptimaFemina (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

OptimaFemina (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OptimaFemina

> 


Thank you for posting these good songs DeadEye

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> Thank you for posting these good songs DeadEye


You are welcome. I posted Van cause he was one of my sister's favorite. I miss her terribly since her death last year.
She loved this song. Don't ask me why

----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I don't know if songs by jews are allowed around here, but this one is pretty good

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015),mrmeangenes (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> I don't know if songs by jews are allowed around here, but this one is pretty good


I don't care what nationality someone is, the color of their skin, or their sexual preferences. If I think it's good I play it.
This is a great song, song by many.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones

> I don't know if songs by jews are allowed around here, but this one is pretty good


On other sites the "jew problem" is a big deal. I stick up for the jews because I understand that white progressive liberals are the problem. I get caught in between so often

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

> On other sites the "jew problem" is a big deal. I stick up for the jews because I understand that white progressive liberals are the problem. I get caught in between so often


We got some Jew bashers here, even a so called Christian. Go figure. We are all in the human family whether we won't to accept it or not.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## OptimaFemina

> On other sites the "jew problem" is a big deal. I stick up for the jews because I understand that white progressive liberals are the problem. I get caught in between so often


Why do you ACT like a white progressive liberal then?

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye

My mother loved this song. I lost her 3 months after my sister.

----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## OptimaFemina

> My mother loved this song. I lost her 3 months after my sister.


I am sorry about your mother and sister.  I will pray to Mary for intession to heal your pain from the temporary separation of them. 

Hail Mary,
Full of Grace,
The Lord is with thee.
Blessed art thou among women,
and blessed is the fruit
of thy womb, Jesus.
Holy Mary,
Mother of God,
pray for us sinners now,
and at the hour of death.Amen.

----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye

> I am sorry about your mother and sister.  I will pray to Mary for intession to heal your pain from the temporary separation of them. 
> 
> Hail Mary,
> Full of Grace,
> The Lord is with thee.
> Blessed art thou among women,
> and blessed is the fruit
> of thy womb, Jesus.
> Holy Mary,
> ...


Thank you.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

This goes out to all our TEXAS members.

----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Just one more, for the road.

----------

Virgil Jones (05-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

Going to see Buddy Guy on June 6th!!

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye

> Going to see Buddy Guy on June 6th!!


He is one of the greats. I have a few of his LP's. Too bad he is getting so damned old.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (05-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs

> He is one of the greats. I have a few of his LP's. Too bad he is getting so damned old.


I may be old,but I got to see all the cool bands!

----------


## sotmfs

Dedicated to Rutabago

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Matt

NEW FAVORITE SONG. Please take caution. Listening to this pure bit of awesome may blow your mind...  :Headbang:

----------


## Virgil Jones

> NEW FAVORITE SONG. Please take caution. Listening to this pure bit of awesome may blow your mind...


That song is different, and yes, it is fucking awesome!

----------

Matt (05-17-2015)

----------


## Matt

I listened to a lot of their music last night. Pretty sure they're one of my favorites now. Almost every song was great.

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DeadEye (05-24-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

OptimaFemina (05-24-2015)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Neo

Buckle up....just press play. I'll explain later.

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

He passed this year

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DeadEye (05-30-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Hello Deadeye, always a pleasure to post with you

----------

DeadEye (05-30-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> Hello Deadeye, always a pleasure to post with you


Haven't seen ya in a while. Glad to have ya back.

----------

Virgil Jones (05-30-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-30-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-30-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-30-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (06-12-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

This is what the commie's are doing to this country!!

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## goosey

@tom cruise what you are good at....

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (05-31-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Here we are now,, entertain us...

----------


## headlet



----------


## Rudy2D

Sheeeit.  Nothin' beats this:

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (06-12-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

St James (06-12-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Neo



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye

Let those you love know it everyday because one day tomorrow will not come.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs

i will be 64 july 2

----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Calypso Jones

ageless.

----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Calypso Jones (06-19-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

for comparison. IN his day, he was some hot stuff.   Don't talk to me about rap.

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

sotmfs (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Can't get enough of that swing!!

----------

sotmfs (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Ok this is it

----------

sotmfs (06-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

one more time

----------


## sotmfs

Saw Buddy Guy on June sixth.I was disappointed.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-19-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye

> Saw Buddy Guy on June sixth.I was disappointed.


He's gettin damned old now. I have a few of his albums. I may play some here latter.

----------


## sotmfs

> He's gettin damned old now. I have a few of his albums. I may play some here latter.


I like most types of music,esp the blues.I went to see him to hear the blues.much of what He played was so loud ,the whole band,so his playing did not stand out and it was not the blues.

----------


## DeadEye

People the soda shop was the place to be in the mid 50's to mid 60's

----------


## sotmfs

Saw Dan Hicks (without the original Hot Licks,but the females with him were good)a few years ago.He put on a good show.

----------


## DeadEye

> I like most types of music,esp the blues.I went to see him to hear the blues.much of what He played was so loud ,the whole band,so his playing did not stand out and it was not the blues.


As you can tell, so do I but not that rap crap. I bet most of those guys that play it can't even read music more less play an instrument. Of course when I was going to school music class was the hip place to be. Learning how to read music and how to play instruments was groovy man.

----------


## sotmfs

> As you can tell, so do I but not that rap crap. I bet most of those guys that play it can't even read music more less play an instrument. Of course when I was going to school music class was the hip place to be. Learning how to read music and how to play instruments was groovy man.


Groovy! lOL! I am 64,I will be on July 2 anyway. Feel free not to answer ,how old are you DeadEye?

----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (06-20-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> Groovy! lOL! I am 64,I will be on July 2 anyway. Feel free not to answer ,how old are you DeadEye?


I'm 67, I think. I've seen a lot of history up close and personal. I've seen too much of the horrors of mankind but then again I've seen enough love and compassion to more than square the deal. Anyway you are as young as you want to be. Life's about choices as far as I can tell, to put it simply. Even though I'm bruised and battered I chose to live life fully. Some days, like the hot ones we been havin here, I just waste away spouting junk on this site. It's not like I have a lot to do anymore.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Neo



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## sotmfs

I watched the show on CNN last night on Glen Campbell. I am going to post some of His music as a tribute to Him.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne

This woman would make a rapper blush...LMAO!!!

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Toefoot



----------


## Invayne

Happy birthday Jerry!

----------

Toefoot (08-01-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

*PINK FLOYD 
*turns 50

http://consequenceofsound.net/2015/0...-of-formation/

----------

DeadEye (08-01-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (08-04-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne

> 


I used to love this band in the 70's....is Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks around anymore??

----------


## sotmfs

> I used to love this band in the 70's....is Dan Hicks and the Hot Licks around anymore??


Dan Hicks without the Hot Licks.I saw him about 5 years ago with a different group of female singers.Dan and his new singers were great.

----------

Invayne (08-04-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Hell yea, you little thief. I will deal with later you little credit stealer. Lol !

----------


## Invayne

> Hell yea, you little thief. I will deal with later you little credit stealer. Lol !


HUH??? Are you my FB friend that posted this?? LOL

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Montana (08-15-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (08-15-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

For those who think rebellion in this country is a good idea.

----------

Invayne (08-15-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Absolutely perfect

----------


## DeadEye

These yahoo's who want war, be prepared to die.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


DeadEye, I think we need a workout thread, not really dancing, more hopping in place, jogging in place, that kind of thing.

Here is another song that gets me on my feet.

----------


## Montana

The rebels in Afghanistan and Iraq have done quit well against the U.S. military machine which proves rebels with a cause can win.

----------


## DeadEye

Once the shit hits the fan open the gates of hell and don't stop until all your enemies are dead.

----------

Invayne (08-15-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

> The rebels in Afghanistan and Iraq have done quit well against the U.S. military machine which proves rebels with a cause can win.


Anyone can win against those who are not committed to total destruction of there enemy. Our government has not been totally committed to winning since WWII. Our troops have been and they are the best damned killers money can buy.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (08-15-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

Keep in mind, I am only posting this because I am exercising.

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Toefoot (08-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

HoneyBee (08-15-2015),Montana (08-19-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (08-15-2015),Toefoot (08-19-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

Toefoot (08-19-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Loves me some Dale Krantz. She sings with balls.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

One of my favorite bands. 
Humble Pie.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Trinnity
Was looking at post #7 and saw your vid of Black Dog. 
Thought you might enjoy this version.

----------

Trinnity (08-19-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I'm gonna get me a heineken and listen to that. Too damn much drama on the forum tonight.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm gonna get me a heineken and listen to that. Too damn much drama on the forum tonight.


Indeed. 
Have a great evening!

----------


## Trinnity

Bought a 12 pack last week and just now opening the first one. Just to busy to sit around and drink, lol.


Ah, better.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

My all time favorite. Better than the original. The harp player, Anna is no longer with the band.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Nice. I never forget the first time I ever heard Allison Krause's voice. It was angelic. She's a great musician also.

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Magnum



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Some songs reside in the mental archives in the "Novelty" song genre.

Kitschy for some reason.

For me My Sharona is one of those songs.

It's just so iconic and different the way the lyrics are little more than begging for sex, IINM and how they have a false finish and then the real close. And many of the other little musical things they do in the song to pluck your subconscious strings to recall other songs.

It sounds deceptively simple yet it is musically complex and to me it is just too primal or something to fall into any real established song category.

But it is a GREAT song.

Give it a try and you will be reminded of why this song was just so damn hot in the summer of 1979, or was it 1980?






Sharona Alperin dated Gary Fleger one of the members of The Knack and co-writer of the song named for her.

Fleger recently died.

Sharona sells real estate in So. Cal.

Her website?




> Sharona Alperin, who was the inspiration for the hit, had been a major booster for the band, and brought many girls to their early shows.[8] She has since become a real estate agent in the Los Angeles area,[7][28][29] and uses the domain name mysharona.com for her business.[30]




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Sharona

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 





> They make an unlikely duo—the onetime lead singer of the  hardest-partying rock band in the world and the soft-voiced contemporary  bluegrass singer and fiddler. 
> 
> And yet somehow, the pairing of Robert  Plant and Alison Krauss makes perfect sense, if not on paper then  certainly on the stage and in the studio. 
> 
> They’ve been collaborating for  years and won five Grammies for their 2007 album _Raising Sand_, which appeared on some of the most prominent critical best-of lists that year. 
> 
> And Plant has gone on record saying  that his work with Krauss permanently altered his musical direction and  helped him reconnect with his own English country music background.


Continued at the link.


http://www.openculture.com/2014/01/r...ee-breaks.html

----------


## Network

Holding fast between the lines. Feeling fine, but we're losing time
All my faith has left my side, it's gone and died, but I don't mind

When I hit that ol' dusty trail, I hit it hard like tooth and nail
I'm standing on that devil's tail, when I hit that ol dusty trail

And that road it will be mine all mine
Just keep me from those corporate ties
I'll sit upon my throne of lies and sail
when i hit that ol dusty trail   \m/

----------


## Network



----------


## Network

Pretty good plan, I heard the entire album shortly after it came out, through youtube. Now most of the songs are deleted and we're left with a few that promote the album. Innovation. i used listentoyoutube.com to keep it though. haha

----------


## Network

Great 50s sound and beautiful conservative women. 
forreal

----------


## Network

If it was about the music, then we wouldn't have the presidential candidates we have.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Hairball

I think they were ahead of the times on this:

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-28-2015),MrMike (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye

Never forget,, you are being watched.

----------

GreenEyedLady (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (08-29-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

I'm drunk and you yanks rocks, that's what I think. Here's to the day that you get your country back.

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-28-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-28-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Canadianeye (08-28-2015),DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

DeadEye (08-28-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Network



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Invayne



----------

Montana (08-30-2015)

----------


## Montana

I love that song.Thanks

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne

I don't know why this starts at the 3 minute mark...I can't fix it.

----------

Virgil Jones (09-12-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

It's good to see the young ones carrying on the spirit. Here's two super talented young ladies. 
Meet Juliana and Chloe.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## keymanjim



----------

Invayne (09-23-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> It's good to see the young ones carrying on the spirit. Here's two super talented young ladies. 
> Meet Juliana and Chloe.


Definitely air guitar! LOL

----------



----------


## Invayne

Where's @DeadEye?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Definitely air guitar! LOL


Boy, just wait until she learns how to play real guitar!!!!!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Man, I can't thank you enough for turning me on to this guy. 
He's the best Ive ever seen. He has a keyboardist mind and is brilliant.

----------

Invayne (09-24-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Man, I can't thank you enough for turning me on to this guy. 
> He's the best Ive ever seen. He has a keyboardist mind and is brilliant.


I just noticed when he pulled the partial tab pin and moved his capo up a fret or two for the key change. 
Ive never seen anything like him.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (09-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Invayne

This song was banned for quite a while....played constantly in the early 70's...LOL

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hawks smoothie, downtime, contemplating,relaxation music.

----------

Invayne (09-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne

We love us some Bonnie!  :Wink:

----------


## Invayne



----------

Northern Rivers (09-27-2015)

----------


## Invayne

Why not keep the depressing stuff going.....

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------

Invayne (09-27-2015)

----------


## Fast Eddy



----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


When she puts her Strat down and lets Jeffrey Beck pick up his...it's awesome.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Northern Rivers

> When she puts her Strat down and lets Jeffrey Beck pick up his...it's awesome.


In 1981, the guy told me to use .008's. I took me a year to get it right, and I haven't looked back.....

Blue Wind is my fav. Boy, am I glad he's rid of Rod Stewart.

----------

Invayne (10-01-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Okay...this one, too. Quite unexpected fro this man...

----------

Nicnam (10-02-2015)

----------


## Nicnam



----------

Invayne (10-01-2015)

----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Nicnam

Ed's presents many personal baby photo's and vid's to us with this song.

----------


## Svante

.
salaisuudet  :Smile: 




.

----------


## Invayne



----------

Nicnam (10-07-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## Invayne



----------


## GreenEyedLady

Just went and saw them, They still ROCK!

----------



----------


## Nicnam

A friend downloaded several albums for us of: Dream Theater -  their music rocks.

----------


## Toefoot



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (10-07-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Nicnam (10-07-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Nicnam



----------



----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Nicnam



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Invayne

Frank and Gail together at last.......

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------

sotmfs (10-10-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> 


Grand Funk Rail WAY??? LOL

----------



----------


## MrMike



----------

sotmfs (10-10-2015)

----------


## MrMike

And...

Have a great Saturday

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015),MrMike (10-10-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## sotmfs

> 


Massachusetts band,my neighborhood.

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Buddy Guy was born a few miles from my house in Lettsworth, la.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 


Here's one of my many Pie faves  posted it a month or so ago but thought you like it. Love those Blackberries, too.

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015),Nicnam (10-14-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@GreenEyedLady-- super sexy eyes

----------

GreenEyedLady (10-10-2015),Invayne (10-10-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Nicnam (10-14-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Nicnam (10-14-2015)

----------


## Svante



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Nicnam



----------


## Nicnam



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Getting ready for two large stages of music for three nights in a row at the Harvest Festival.



old dudes still rock the house.

----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## Nicnam

> Getting ready for two large stages of music for three nights in a row at the Harvest Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> old dudes still rock the house.


Yup, have fun!

----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

GreenEyedLady (10-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## Network



----------

Virgil Jones (10-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

GreenEyedLady (10-16-2015),Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

GreenEyedLady (10-16-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## GreenEyedLady



----------


## Invayne



----------

sotmfs (10-19-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

sotmfs (10-19-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Allon avec twa. Bon temp rouler

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

sotmfs (10-19-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------

sotmfs (10-19-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (10-17-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Allison is too sexy.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Thanks to @Trinnity for pulling this great this great tune from yesteryear out of my head. One of my all time faves.

----------


## Invayne

HAHA!

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> HAHA!


You got me on that one. Never heard it. 
Heres one by a great song writer who's written hits for quite a few country stars. Most people have never heard of her or her husband who is also a great song writer. The fact of the matter is she is also a great vocalist. 
Bus to St. Cloud

----------

Invayne (10-18-2015)

----------


## Invayne

NEVER HEARD IT? You must be another young'n....  :Wink:

----------



----------


## Invayne

Damn, it's a shame she's an "unknown"... nice!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Damn, it's a shame she's an "unknown"... nice!


Oh, she's not unknown. She's famous and a millionaire. 
Google her name and see the all the number one hits she's written. In Nashville , songwriters get half the take. Songs are offered to artist from "pools" of songwriters. You'd be surprised how many artists passed on a song that become a hit for another artist. 
Have a great evening.


damn spellcheck.

----------


## Invayne

> Oh, she's not unknown. She's famous and a millionaire. 
> Google her name and see the all the number one hits she's written. In Nashville , songwriters get half the take. Songs are offered to artist from "pools" of songwriters. You'd be surprised who now many artists passed on a song that become a hit for another artist. 
> Have a great evening.


I meant you don't hear her on the radio...lol

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> NEVER HEARD IT? You must be another young'n....


Yea. Right under the social security eligibility. 
.. Which i'll prolly never see or get a fraction of my money back. 
Have no fear. The EBT democrats will happily collect it for me.  :Sad20:

----------

Invayne (10-18-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> Yea. Right under the social security eligibility. 
> .. Which i'll prolly never see or get a fraction of my money back. 
> Have no fear. The EBT democrats will happily collect it for me.


I hear ya. I only have a few years myself, but I don't expect to see it.

----------



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sargentodiaz

Anyone want to try this?

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------

Invayne (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------

DeadEye (10-20-2015)

----------


## sotmfs



----------


## sotmfs



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (10-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Burnt up several vinyls of Aqualung. Here's two more mellow tunes I haven't heard in a long time.

----------

Invayne (10-26-2015)

----------


## Network



----------

Invayne (10-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Matt



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Your time is gunna come

----------

Invayne (10-29-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (10-30-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Invayne (10-31-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## Nicnam

Happy Halloween!

----------

DeadEye (11-01-2015),sargentodiaz (10-31-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne

> 


Why is Yoko knitting with a Kotex tied to her face? Weird....

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2015),Invayne (10-31-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (10-31-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (11-01-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

GreenEyedLady (11-09-2015),Invayne (11-01-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (11-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (11-01-2015),Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Nicnam (11-01-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Hawk's favorite Dylan tune
Tangled Up In Blue

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

mairead Nesbitt jammin' down.

----------

Invayne (11-02-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

If you've never been to a live production of Celtic Woman, you are truly missing great performances.

----------

Invayne (11-02-2015)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

Invayne (11-07-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Nicnam (11-10-2015)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

Nicnam (11-10-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Nicnam

Country music artist of the year, easy to hear why!

----------


## DeadEye



----------


## DeadEye



----------

St James (11-14-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

St James (11-14-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Jimmy Fallon, Christina Aguilera & The Roots Sing "Your Body" (w/ Office Supplies as Instruments)*



This is so cool!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Jimmy Fallon, Meghan Trainor & The Roots Sing "All About That Bass" (w/ Classroom Instruments)*



A real toe tapper.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

*Wheel of Musical Impressions with Christina Aguilera*

     This made me smile/laugh so hard my head hurt.




She is so damn talented.

And so is Jimmy Fallon!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I just discovered this, apparently, regular feature of Jimmy Fallon's Tonight Show.

*Wheel of Musical Impressions with Ariana Grande*

She does Christina Aguilera so well it sent a chill up my leg.

That girl can _SANG!_

He imitates Sting and I was amazed!

Then the two did a duet (she as Celine Dion and he as Sting) and it was ASTOUNDING!

----------

St James (11-14-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Phucking awesome

----------

Invayne (11-14-2015),St James (11-14-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Kodiak (11-14-2015),Pregnar Kraps (11-14-2015),St James (11-14-2015)

----------


## St James

> 


great post!!!!

----------


## St James

> Phucking awesome


great example of applied physics

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> great example of applied physics


I like physics. 
If I could move like dat , all my problems would be solved.

----------


## St James

> I like physics. 
> If I could move like dat , all my problems would be solved.


bull shit!!!   you'd have more problems than a whore in N'wlins on a Saturday nigh during Mardi Gras     :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Invayne

> 


It ended when he said the war on terror was necessary.

----------


## St James



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------

Invayne (11-17-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

@Invayne-sometimes a simple thanks is not enough

----------

GreenEyedLady (11-23-2015),Invayne (11-22-2015)

----------


## MrMike

Lovely video

----------



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I'm always pleasantly surprised when I hear a George Michael song and think, "Gee, that sounds pretty good."

The reason I'm always surprised is because it happens only with George Michael. And more often than I can remember.

I really like his voice. But I don't have any of his recordings or anything. I don't watch his videos but when I occasionally do it always results in my thinking, "maybe I should listen to his music more than I do."

But I never do.

Maybe because he's Gay and it's the same thing for Elton John, sorta.

I used to be a big fan.

Then I discovered he was Gay.

That was that.

So, here are some George Michael and Elton John tunes.

They both have last names which could be first names.

Like a Law firm. Elton, John, George and Michael.

Or an investment firm.Michael George John and Elton.

Or a Fab Four tribute band.

Anyway...

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Time for a Sinatra tune, "All or Nothing at All."

This song was his first professional recording.

He did the number throughout his career.

Here he is singing, "All or Nothing at All" in three different ways.

But all were done HIS way.

----------

Invayne (11-23-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 


I loved this song the moment I first heard it many moons ago.

Thank you for posting it.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Invayne (11-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 


I once owned this album. It was the one which introduced her to a larger audience. When i was in the Army I used to get asked why I liked female singers and groups.

It isn't that I particularly prefer female artists, I just don't exclude them from my collections because of their gender. Some guys were into proving their manliness. I simply liked some girl singers.

Phoebe Snow was  great on this album.

I lost interest in her after that.

I was CRAZY over Joni Mitchell's Court And Spark album. But none of those before it or after it.

If the song, singer or arrangement is pleasing to me I will listen to it. If not, then I won't.

Simple.


 :Dontknow: 





*41 Years Ago: Joni Mitchell Releases Court and Spark*

               By Jeff Giles     January 1, 2015 8:00 AM    


               Theyre going to crucify you for staying the same. If you change,  theyre going to crucify you for changing. But staying the same is  boring. And change is interesting. So of the two options, Id rather be  crucified for changing.

 When Joni Mitchell gave that quote to Rolling Stone  in 1979, she was reflecting on a recent commercial lull  but even at  her sales peak, she remained in consistent creative motion. Case in  point is 1974s Court and Spark, which found Mitchell experimenting  with a more jazz-tinged sound while continuing to delve into the  confessional songwriting that helped fuel her rise to prominence.

 Released in January 1974, Court and Spark broke a two-year  recording gap for Mitchell  a hiatus that hardly seems like anything at  all today, but at the time it represented the longest absence in her  six-album career. As it turned out, shed been putting her time away to  good use: Joni Mitchell spent a large portion of 1973 in the studio with  a coterie of talented musicians that included famous rockers like David Crosby, Graham Nash and Robbie Robertson, as well as jazz stars such as Tom Scott, Larry Carlton and Joe Sample.

 The resulting 11-track set of songs proved the right release at the  right time, selling more than two million copies and spawning Help Me,  Mitchells first (and, to date, only) Top 10 single. Other album  highlights included Raised on Robbery, which peaked at No. 65, and  Free Man in Paris, which would ultimately become one of Mitchells  signature compositions. In fact, Court and Spark proved so successful  that Mitchell ended up releasing a live album from her 1974 tour, titled  Miles of Aisles, before the year was out. It contained a hit single  of its own, a live version of her 1970 single Big Yellow Taxi that  went on to break the Top 30.

 That kind of success is difficult to duplicate, and although Mitchell  enjoyed consistently strong sales for the remainder of the decade,  subsequent releases found her moving further from the zeitgeist,  challenging her audiences expectations to a greater degree and paying  the price with dwindling sales. By 1979, she understood what it meant to  be artistically crucified, as she put it  but shed also earned the  legendary appellation the magazine gave her in the articles headline.

 In fact, the success of Spark helped insulate Mitchell from having  to worry about sales at all  and although she always claimed she didnt  make music for the money, those double-platinum years came in handy  when her muse took her into more esoteric areas on albums like Don  Juans Reckless Daughter and Mingus. Today, the Court and Spark  period remains one of the most influential in a very distinguished  career, yielding artistic riches that continue to influence younger  artists and cement Mitchells status as a groundbreaking songwriter and  recording artist.


*Read More:* 41 Years Ago: Joni Mitchell Releases 'Court and Spark' | 41 Years Ago: Joni Mitchell Releases 'Court and Spark'

41 Years Ago: Joni Mitchell Releases 'Court and Spark'

----------

Invayne (11-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne

41 years...yikes! I remember buying the 8-track when it first came out! Now I have it on CD.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-24-2015)

----------


## Invayne

I think after Court and Spark, my other favorite is Miles of Aisles....

----------


## Invayne



----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-24-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> 


Depending on the day and how I feel, I have different favorite Elvis songs.

Viva Las Vegas is always good for me.

----------


## Invayne

Weird  when you realize you have lived more years in the place you moved to than where you were born and raised. The creepy thing about it is...it doesn't seem that long ago when I left. Where does the time go? Oh well, fuck you, NY.  :Wink:

----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Weird  when you realize you have lived more years in the place you moved to than where you were born and raised. The creepy thing about it is...it doesn't seem that long ago when I left. Where does the time go? Oh well, fuck you, NY.


The theme of NY is richly honored by quite a few great songs.

Here are two.

----------


## Invayne

HAHA! I remember in the local bar, we had lip sync night, and I did Billy Joel's NY State of Mind at the piano...drunk as hell...LOL!

That was in NY, of course. I doubt people in NC would appreciate it...

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-26-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> HAHA! I remember in the local bar, we had lip sync night, and I did Billy Joel's NY State of Mind at the piano...drunk as hell...LOL!
> 
> That was in NY, of course. I doubt people in NC would appreciate it...


I got EVERYONE singing NY, NY (along with Frank Sinatra on a jukebox) in a San Francisco bar one balmy evening in September many moons ago.

 :Smiley20:

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## Invayne



----------

michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Many years and still Paul Rodgers voice is as good as ever.

----------

Invayne (11-26-2015),michaelr (11-26-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Kodiak

Speaking of Paul Rogers, here he is with vintage Free with the great Paul Kossoff on guitar.  Rogers is a lot more funky and bluesy in his early days.  I actually had this album on 8-track....... :Laughing7:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Speaking of Paul Rogers, here he is with vintage Free with the great Paul Kossoff on guitar.  Rogers is a lot more funky and bluesy in his early days.  I actually had this album on 8-track.......


I think we played cover of  Alright  Now in every band I ever played in. 
Like Rodgers it never gets old.

----------

Kodiak (11-29-2015)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Invayne (11-29-2015)

----------


## Kodiak

Canadian rockers April Wine doing a really good one that didn't get a lot of air time....

----------



----------


## Invayne

HAHA!

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## St James

...........for all of our late nighters..........
yeah, even Karl

----------


## St James

.............There's always a rub......

----------


## St James

More Delbert..............

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------


## Invayne

RIP Scott Weiland....

----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------



----------


## Invayne



----------


## Invayne



----------

Montana (12-05-2015)

----------


## Montana

alot of good memories with STP in the background.Thanks.

----------

Invayne (12-05-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer



----------



----------

